# So How Are You Today?  How's it Going? What's Up?



## Ruthanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Thought I'd start a thread so people(*anyone and everyone!*) can share how they are doing and whatever is going on in their lives they want to talk about.

I went to the doctor today for lab results.  Cholesterol still too high, liver enzymes still too high but have gone down some, sugar too high but still PRE diabetic.  My knee aches and so does my sacroiliac.  I am going to see a chiro and get an xray for those 2 things.

It was rainy here but I felt good generally and it was a nice day.

I had to take my Danny bird to the Vet yesterday because he has been napping too much.  He needed to get probiotics because his were depleted from antibiotics he was on a month ago.  Let's hope he gets better soon.  The other bird, baby Alice, is adjusting and seems to like it here.  She's been attempting to fly but her wings are clipped and she can't get much more than a foot off of the ground, yet, she still tries.  She's a pretty laid back bird, a real nice one.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 21, 2016)

It was a very warm day in New Jersey.I had to dig out my summer clothes. I had already put them toward the back of the closet. Yesterday I defrosted a chicken for roasting I don't like having to put the oven on in such warm weather but thought I better not keep it another day. I didn't enjoy it as much as I do on a nice brisk fall day.Tomorrow I am going to clean the inside of my car. The Hubby and I are going to Connecticut to look at the leaves,if there are any left. Just an over night stay. We haven't been away for awhile. May stop at the Foxwood casino and make a small deposit. Very small. I hope Danny feels better Ruthanne and glad Alice is doing well.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 21, 2016)

Gee, my life is so boring here on the Big Island, not sure what to say.  82 and sunny today, but with a wind coming off the Pacific.  I'll take a short ride on the Harley in a bit.  We are 6 hours behind the east coast, so its still afternoon here.  

Ruthanne - I have a grandson, Jim, who is currently living in Akron area, and working for the Republican party (God bless him).  So if a 6' tall, handsome young man happens to knock on your door please be kind to him 

ADDED LATER - Had to put gas in the bike - $3.139 for premium.  How does that compare?


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 21, 2016)

Oy vey, that I went to work at 2pm. From 2pm to after closing we were slammed by more folks than I've ever seen since starting this job WOOOOOOOOOOF


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2016)

Unseasonably warm here today -- I even had the cooler on for a while.

Went to the acupuncturist today; I've been getting acupuncture for some muscle spasms in my upper back and shoulder.  The acupuncture is very relaxing

Ruthanne, I know next to nothing about birds, but glad the new one is doing well and I hope Danny gets better soon.  Will Alice's clipped wings grow back?  How long will that take?

Not much going on in my wild social calendar.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2016)

Ruthanne, hope you and Danny get better soon!

Yesterday we went into Glasgow to the Thai Consulate to apply for our visitor visa.  We were asked to sign the condolence book for the recent loss of their King.  Then we went to the post office and got our international drivers licences.  

Today is just working out and some housework.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> It was a very warm day in New Jersey.I had to dig out my summer clothes. I had already put them toward the back of the closet. Yesterday I defrosted a chicken for roasting I don't like having to put the oven on in such warm weather but thought I better not keep it another day. I didn't enjoy it as much as I do on a nice brisk fall day.Tomorrow I am going to clean the inside of my car. The Hubby and I are going to Connecticut to look at the leaves,if there are any left. Just an over night stay. We haven't been away for awhile. May stop at the Foxwood casino and make a small deposit. Very small. I hope Danny feels better Ruthanne and glad Alice is doing well.


Ruth, Jersey must be having a heat wave!  It's cool here in Ohio.  That chicken sounds good.  I hope you and the hubby enjoy Connecticut!  Thanks about Danny.



Hoot N Annie said:


> Gee, my life is so boring here on the Big Island, not sure what to say.  82 and sunny today, but with a wind coming off the Pacific.  I'll take a short ride on the Harley in a bit.  We are 6 hours behind the east coast, so its still afternoon here.
> 
> Ruthanne - I have a grandson, Jim, who is currently living in Akron area, and working for the Republican party (God bless him).  So if a 6' tall, handsome young man happens to knock on your door please be kind to him
> 
> ADDED LATER - Had to put gas in the bike - $3.139 for premium.  How does that compare?


Wish I could ride on a Harley!  And in Hawaii, oh how nice that is!  I don't think your grandson will knock on my door as I live in an apartment complex and we have buzzers and no solicitation...lol  But if I should see him anyhow I will be kind for sure.  I just got regular gas for 1.81 a gallon today.



fureverywhere said:


> Oy vey, that I went to work at 2pm. From 2pm to after closing we were slammed by more folks than I've ever seen since starting this job WOOOOOOOOOOF


It's good to keep busy isn't it Leslie.  Too busy can be hard though, too.



Butterfly said:


> Unseasonably warm here today -- I even had the cooler on for a while.
> 
> Went to the acupuncturist today; I've been getting acupuncture for some muscle spasms in my upper back and shoulder.  The acupuncture is very relaxing
> 
> ...


Acupuncture is something I've been considering.  How is it working for you?


Ameriscot said:


> Ruthanne, hope you and Danny get better soon!
> 
> Yesterday we went into Glasgow to the Thai Consulate to apply for our visitor visa.  We were asked to sign the condolence book for the recent loss of their King.  Then we went to the post office and got our international drivers licences.
> 
> Today is just working out and some housework.


Thanks Annie on the well wishes.  So are you going to Thailand soon?  I have some housework I am working on, too, laundry.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2016)

Ruthanne, we are going the same time as last year - leaving the end of Nov and staying for 3 months.  Back on March 1st.


----------



## ronaldj (Oct 22, 2016)

cool here in the thumb of Michigan, wood fire going....wife making cupcakes and getting ready for all the children and grand children coming tomorrow, (lots) I am putting tools away and cleaning up the back room, wood and tools left over from the up stairs remolding I have been working on  for tow months.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ruthanne, we are going the same time as last year - leaving the end of Nov and staying for 3 months.  Back on March 1st.


Three months is a nice long vacation there.  I know you will enjoy your time.



ronaldj said:


> cool here in the thumb of Michigan, wood fire going....wife making cupcakes and getting ready for all the children and grand children coming tomorrow, (lots) I am putting tools away and cleaning up the back room, wood and tools left over from the up stairs remolding I have been working on  for tow months.


That sounds so cozy with the fire going and cupcakes baking!!  It will be a good time for you and the wife and the kids and grandkids tomorrow.  I used to love visiting my grandparents long long ago.  What did you remodel upstairs?


----------



## Manatee (Oct 22, 2016)

Cold this morning, 61 at 8:30, I put on long pants, first time in months.

There was an old British car show over in the next town, that took me back.  There were a few like the one that we drove on our honeymoon, 57 years ago.


----------



## Carla (Oct 22, 2016)

Our warm spell ended this morning and it has been raining off and on today. Did some vacuuming and laundry, paid a couple bills. I did manage to wash, wax and detail my car this week which I feel good about. Leaves have started falling-my large elm in the back should be finished in a day or two. Another, an ash, not quite as big but I guess I'll be out in the yard soon doing fall cleanup and pulling annuals. We still haven't had a real frost yet!

Hope your Danny is doing better! Maybe having another bird will lift his spirits and he will start to feel better, hope so!


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 22, 2016)

OMG.  My Ohio State Buckeyes just lost to Penn State 24-21.  I will be in mourning for the next day or two.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> OMG.  My Ohio State Buckeyes just lost to Penn State 24-21.  I will be in mourning for the next day or two.



Skyped my son in Michigan yesterday - a serious Michigan fan - and he said they were doing amazingly well so far this season.  He was just about to watch another game later in the day.  My family is split between Michigan State and Michigan.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2016)

Another dry day today but chilly - high of 10C/50F.  I'll workout today and finish reading a ghost story.  Already started putting things to pack for Thailand in one of the guest rooms.  I never procrastinate when it comes to packing for a trip.


----------



## oldman (Oct 23, 2016)

I flew the boss up from Atlanta yesterday in the new plane, which is a Gulfstream G650. It is not a very heavy plane compared to the big jets that I flew at United. Yesterday, here on the eastern seaboard, we had some very strong winds, even in the upper atmosphere. Needless to say, we got rocked around pretty good. When we landed in Harrisburg, PA,winds were out of the northwest at a constant 20-25 kts., gusting to 45-50 kts. It was an exciting landing. I think that I already wrote this before, but my boss is a nervous flyer, so he had a few, or maybe many drinks on the trip up. The plane behaved beautifully, even while descending.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2016)

Cool this morning, in Florida, 57 degrees but perfect for early morning walks. Today, we will meet up with some old friends and have breakfast together. Will be nice to see them again.
Friday, we bought a new car. We downsized a bit and got a Kia Sportage, a smaller SUV crossover. Has most of the bells and whistles and we should be quite comfortable in it.
Saturday was a quiet, stay at home day, and spent the afternoon watching college football. Have a good day everyone. Pappy


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 23, 2016)

The weather has been very changeable here, a definite case of 4 seasons in one day.  Loads of geese arriving on their winter migration.  Hundreds - probably thousands - landing on the stubble fields round the village. Picked the last of the tomatoes from the polytunnel  and will make green tomato chutney this week.    Hope to get out for a seaside  walk this afternoon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Cold this morning, 61 at 8:30, I put on long pants, first time in months.
> 
> There was an old British car show over in the next town, that took me back.  There were a few like the one that we drove on our honeymoon, 57 years ago.


61 I guess is cold compared to 90!  I prefer it to be like 60 or so.  Yeah, it's long pants time.  What kind of car did you drive on your honeymoon?



Carla said:


> Our warm spell ended this morning and it has been raining off and on today. Did some vacuuming and laundry, paid a couple bills. I did manage to wash, wax and detail my car this week which I feel good about. Leaves have started falling-my large elm in the back should be finished in a day or two. Another, an ash, not quite as big but I guess I'll be out in the yard soon doing fall cleanup and pulling annuals. We still haven't had a real frost yet!
> 
> Hope your Danny is doing better! Maybe having another bird will lift his spirits and he will start to feel better, hope so!


Seems the warm spells are now starting to end all over.  Do you like raking leaves?  I remember raking large piles of them when I was young then my brother and I would jump around in them.  Frost is coming soon. Thanks about Danny. 



Hoot N Annie said:


> OMG.  My Ohio State Buckeyes just lost to Penn State 24-21.  I will be in mourning for the next day or two.


Awww..so sad.



Ameriscot said:


> Skyped my son in Michigan yesterday - a serious Michigan fan - and he said they were doing amazingly well so far this season.  He was just about to watch another game later in the day.  My family is split between Michigan State and Michigan.


I've never skyped yet.  I don't have a camera on my monitor, at least I think I don't.  I'm glad your team is doing well!



Ameriscot said:


> Another dry day today but chilly - high of 10C/50F.  I'll workout today and finish reading a ghost story.  Already started putting things to pack for Thailand in one of the guest rooms.  I never procrastinate when it comes to packing for a trip.


What kind of ghost stories do you read?


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> I flew the boss up from Atlanta yesterday in the new plane, which is a Gulfstream G650. It is not a very heavy plane compared to the big jets that I flew at United. Yesterday, here on the eastern seaboard, we had some very strong winds, even in the upper atmosphere. Needless to say, we got rocked around pretty good. When we landed in Harrisburg, PA,winds were out of the northwest at a constant 20-25 kts., gusting to 45-50 kts. It was an exciting landing. I think that I already wrote this before, but my boss is a nervous flyer, so he had a few, or maybe many drinks on the trip up. The plane behaved beautifully, even while descending.


I admire you being a pilot.  It is something I wanted to do at one time but I was told my eyesight would stop me from qualifying.  Sounds like a rocky ride you had, do you ever get scared up there?  



Pappy said:


> Cool this morning, in Florida, 57 degrees but perfect for early morning walks. Today, we will meet up with some old friends and have breakfast together. Will be nice to see them again.
> Friday, we bought a new car. We downsized a bit and got a Kia Sportage, a smaller SUV crossover. Has most of the bells and whistles and we should be quite comfortable in it.
> Saturday was a quiet, stay at home day, and spent the afternoon watching college football. Have a good day everyone. Pappy


Yes, that is a perfect temperature for a morning walk!  I like a lot of the Kias.  They are really popular now.  I hope you have a good day, too.



Capt Lightning said:


> The weather has been very changeable here, a definite case of 4 seasons in one day.  Loads of geese arriving on their winter migration.  Hundreds - probably thousands - landing on the stubble fields round the village. Picked the last of the tomatoes from the polytunnel  and will make green tomato chutney this week.    Hope to get out for a seaside  walk this afternoon.


Sounds like you've been having some wild weather.  We have that kind here too in Ohio.  Oh, to be a goose..What is green tomato chutney?  Do you put it on something?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never skyped yet.  I don't have a camera on my monitor, at least I think I don't.  I'm glad your team is doing well!
> 
> What kind of ghost stories do you read?



I started Skyping when my oldest granddaughter was born 11 years ago.  I don't use the webcam anymore.  Prefer to use my android phone.  

I don't really care about American football (but do like football/soccer in the UK).  Always enjoy hearing about how happy my family is when their team wins.  

I like to read mysteries/suspense/thrillers, but decided to read a ghost story as I haven't read one for many, many years.  It was cheap or free on kindle and had good ratings.  But I'm disappointed in it and will only rate it a 3 out of 5.  Can't put it down though as I want to know how it ends.  I'm at about 90% done I think.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I started Skyping when my oldest granddaughter was born 11 years ago.  I don't use the webcam anymore.  Prefer to use my android phone.
> 
> I don't really care about American football (but do like football/soccer in the UK).  Always enjoy hearing about how happy my family is when their team wins.
> 
> I like to read mysteries/suspense/thrillers, but decided to read a ghost story as I haven't read one for many, many years.  It was cheap or free on kindle and had good ratings.  But I'm disappointed in it and will only rate it a 3 out of 5.  Can't put it down though as I want to know how it ends.  I'm at about 90% done I think.


I might be getting a smart phone, not sure yet.  Then maybe I can learn to skype.  I like thriller type books and movies.


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 23, 2016)

First very cool morning here in Georgia for a long time...38 degrees.  Friday and yesterday was very windy but no rain.  In our county, we are on a volunteer watering ban.  We have been in a bad drought all summer.  My backyard has really suffered from it.  Oh well, just will need to start all over again in the Spring!  Artificial grass is looking more appealing right now.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm just getting ready for Senior Academy lecture on Roman Culture and then a bit of sports activities. I used to play tennis, but now I only stick to table tennis ( not so harmful for joints.)


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I might be getting a smart phone, not sure yet.  Then maybe I can learn to skype.  I like thriller type books and movies.



Are you on Goodreads?  Great site for finding out about good books, reviewing books, keeping a log of the books you've read.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> I'm just getting ready for Senior Academy lecture on Roman Culture and then a bit of sports activities. I used to play tennis, but now I only stick to table tennis ( not so harmful for joints.)



That sounds interesting!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2016)

Sunny today but only 50F.  Did my workout this morning.  Might ride my bike down to a shop to pick up some wine to bring to our friends' house for dinner Weds.  I will have to bundle up though, although it's not windy.  It's 10 miles roundtrip.  Husband already did his bike ride today - around the block.  Ha!  It's 22 miles around our block!


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 24, 2016)

Going to be sunny and in the mid-50s here today. Sitting at the dining room table deciding what to do with my day. Will probably work for a few hours and might go take some photos. Will probably hit the gym.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2016)

A beautiful 62 degrees for my early walk today. Going to insurance agency to change over my insurance to my new car. Then back to dealers to finalize a couple of things. 
Have a couple of new mysteries in my Kindle library to check out. Love sitting under the carport in my swinging lawn chair and reading. Hummm..maybe a small glass of wine too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2016)

maggiemae said:


> First very cool morning here in Georgia for a long time...38 degrees.  Friday and yesterday was very windy but no rain.  In our county, we are on a volunteer watering ban.  We have been in a bad drought all summer.  My backyard has really suffered from it.  Oh well, just will need to start all over again in the Spring!  Artificial grass is looking more appealing right now.


Our weather is similar in Ohio Maggiemae.  I hope you will get that much needed rain.  Artificial grass is attractive, too, yes.



Vedaarya said:


> I'm just getting ready for Senior Academy lecture on Roman Culture and then a bit of sports activities. I used to play tennis, but now I only stick to table tennis ( not so harmful for joints.)


How did the lecture go?  That's great you are physically active!



Ameriscot said:


> Are you on Goodreads?  Great site for finding out about good books, reviewing books, keeping a log of the books you've read.


I've never heard of Goodreads.



Bobw235 said:


> Going to be sunny and in the mid-50s here today. Sitting at the dining room table deciding what to do with my day. Will probably work for a few hours and might go take some photos. Will probably hit the gym.


I always enjoy the photos you take Bob!



Pappy said:


> A beautiful 62 degrees for my early walk today. Going to insurance agency to change over my insurance to my new car. Then back to dealers to finalize a couple of things.
> Have a couple of new mysteries in my Kindle library to check out. Love sitting under the carport in my swinging lawn chair and reading. Hummm..maybe a small glass of wine too.


You inspire me to take a nice walk today too!  How do you like the new car so far?  That swinging lawn chair sounds so relaxing!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2016)

Ruthanne,  Goodreads.com is HUGE!  Lots of book reviews, and you can find out about new books, or join groups where they discuss the type of books you like - thrillers, etc.  You will automatically get suggestions on books based on books you've entered into your book log.  Very easy.  You can friend people on there.

I've been on it for many years.  It's linked to your Facebook if you use it, but not mandatory.  I saw it on FB when my sis in law who 'eats' books shared it there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ruthanne,  Goodreads.com is HUGE!  Lots of book reviews, and you can find out about new books, or join groups where they discuss the type of books you like - thrillers, etc.  You will automatically get suggestions on books based on books you've entered into your book log.  Very easy.  You can friend people on there.
> 
> I've been on it for many years.  It's linked to your Facebook if you use it, but not mandatory.  I saw it on FB when my sis in law who 'eats' books shared it there.


Thank you so much for the recommendation on that site Annie!  Sounds like an awesome site!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 24, 2016)

Love the new ride, Ruthanne. It handles so nice. It isn't very often that the humidity is low in Florida, but when it is, it's great.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Love the new ride, Ruthanne. It handles so nice. It isn't very often that the humidity is low in Florida, but when it is, it's great.


It's so nice when you first get a car and you can appreciate it so much!  Sounds like a good ride!  I didn't know you often had high humidity in FL.  We often do in Ohio, too.  Ours is lower now too and I too am glad.  The high humidity can zap us of energy.


----------



## Lon (Oct 24, 2016)

It's a overcast day here with no forecast of rain however. I am going to get  a pedicure in a moment because I have Peripheral Neuropathy in both feet and don't want to amputate my toes. Last time I tried it myself I cut two toes pretty bad.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2016)

Lon said:


> It's a overcast day here with no forecast of rain however. I am going to get  a pedicure in a moment because I have Peripheral Neuropathy in both feet and don't want to amputate my toes. Last time I tried it myself I cut two toes pretty bad.


Sounds like it's a gray day there like here.  How does a pedicure help the peripheral neuropathy Lon?  Yes, I'd say it's best someone else do it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 24, 2016)

It was (state) pension day today and I wish they would pay it monthly  instead of 4 weekly as it confuses me.  Off we went and after two hours  shopping, half of it had gone... The wife said I was getting slow in my  old age - it normally didn't last that long


----------



## Lon (Oct 24, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like it's a gray day there like here.  How does a pedicure help the peripheral neuropathy Lon?  Yes, I'd say it's best someone else do it.



It doesn't help The PN at all, but since I have no feeling in my toe's it keeps me from cutting my self.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> It was (state) pension day today and I wish they would pay it monthly  instead of 4 weekly as it confuses me.  Off we went and after two hours  shopping, half of it had gone... The wife said I was getting slow in my  old age - it normally didn't last that long


Yes, the state does things that confuse us for sure!  Did you get anything when you went shopping?  



Lon said:


> It doesn't help The PN at all, but since I have no feeling in my toe's it keeps me from cutting my self.


What is the PN from?  Diabetes?  That sounds like a very serious condition.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 24, 2016)

Did you ever feel misunderstood?  Well, that's how I felt with a friend of mine today.  It was really getting to me so I called her and talked to her and afterwards I felt even worse!  So, I wrote her an email tonight because I felt confused at what we talked about.  I don't feel confused anymore and hope she understands I was having a hard time with a situation.  At the end I told her I was done with the subject which I am.  I just really wanted to be understood.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> It was (state) pension day today and I wish they would pay it monthly  instead of 4 weekly as it confuses me.  Off we went and after two hours  shopping, half of it had gone... The wife said I was getting slow in my  old age - it normally didn't last that long



I mark the pension in my google calendar.  I'm fine with every 4 weeks (on a Weds) as that means 13 payments a year instead of 12.  Ruthanne:  Capt means our UK pension like SS.  Our pension days are on the 3rd, 4rd, every 4 weeks, 20th, and last day of month for another.  I love retirement!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

Cloudy now but I think it's to clear up.  Working out this morning as usual.  I don't really miss the gym being closed for refurbishment at all as there is a lot of I can at home.  

I'm resisting the urge to get my suitcase out of the loft as we don't leave until Nov 29th, but have tossed tons of stuff to pack on the bed in a spare room.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2016)

I believe our SS comes each month on the day of our birthday, I think, but my wife handles all that. 
Another cool morning for a walk. Haven't been yet, as it's a bit early. One of those nights I couldn't sleep, so was up very early this am. 
Having high BP problems again. For no reason I'll have a time where it spikes very high, and then it goes back to normal. Have dr. appointment Friday so will discuss this with him. Maybe a change of meds needed.


----------



## ronaldj (Oct 25, 2016)

cool this morning and wood fire ablaze.....someone asked about our pumpkin carving day.  here is a picture....


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I believe our SS comes each month on the day of our birthday, I think, but my wife handles all that.
> Another cool morning for a walk. Haven't been yet, as it's a bit early. One of those nights I couldn't sleep, so was up very early this am.
> Having high BP problems again. For no reason I'll have a time where it spikes very high, and then it goes back to normal. Have dr. appointment Friday so will discuss this with him. Maybe a change of meds needed.



Overseas SS payments are on the same day regardless of birthday - I get mine on the 4th but for some reason hubby gets his on the 3rd (no he never worked in the US but still gets it as a spouse).  I get a small US university pension the last day of each month.  And then we both get UK pensions and hubby a work pension.  

Hope you get your BP under control, Pappy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

ronaldj said:


> cool this morning and wood fire ablaze.....someone asked about our pumpkin carving day.  here is a picture....View attachment 32992




Nice looking family.  Looks like the weather is mild.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Cloudy now but I think it's to clear up.  Working out this morning as usual.  I don't really miss the gym being closed for refurbishment at all as there is a lot of I can at home.
> 
> I'm resisting the urge to get my suitcase out of the loft as we don't leave until Nov 29th, but have tossed tons of stuff to pack on the bed in a spare room.


I admire that you work out every day. That is a goal of mine.  You sure are not a procrastinator about your packing!  I know it feels good to be ahead of everything instead of behind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I believe our SS comes each month on the day of our birthday, I think, but my wife handles all that.
> Another cool morning for a walk. Haven't been yet, as it's a bit early. One of those nights I couldn't sleep, so was up very early this am.
> Having high BP problems again. For no reason I'll have a time where it spikes very high, and then it goes back to normal. Have dr. appointment Friday so will discuss this with him. Maybe a change of meds needed.


I hope you can get your bp down again.  It is nice here too this morning for a walk.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I admire that you work out every day. That is a goal of mine.  You sure are not a procrastinator about your packing!  I know it feels good to be ahead of everything instead of behind.



I've stepped up the workouts in preparation for our trip.  Normally I work out 3 days a week.  Will join a small gym in Thailand like I did the last two winters and will go MWF, and then we'll also bike ride and walk a lot. 

Last minute packing makes me stressed.  We left a lot of stuff in storage in Thailand where we rent our house, so packing will be easier.  I know what I can buy in Thailand when I run out, and what I need to bring with me.  Non perfumed toiletries is a biggie for me as I'm allergic, and I found that dry eye drops cost more in Thailand than here, so will bring lots of that.  An issue this trip is that we are taking a different airline (British Airways) and the baggage allowance is less than the other one (Emirates).


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 25, 2016)

A beautiful Autumn morning here so I had a stroll round the village before starting to prepare the green tomatoes for making chutney.  The last of the barley has been harvested and the straw bales lifted. I took this photo in the field behind my house.
Sorry not much colour as the trees are mainly evergreens.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've stepped up the workouts in preparation for our trip.  Normally I work out 3 days a week.  Will join a small gym in Thailand like I did the last two winters and will go MWF, and then we'll also bike ride and walk a lot.
> 
> Last minute packing makes me stressed.  We left a lot of stuff in storage in Thailand where we rent our house, so packing will be easier.  I know what I can buy in Thailand when I run out, and what I need to bring with me.  Non perfumed toiletries is a biggie for me as I'm allergic, and I found that dry eye drops cost more in Thailand than here, so will bring lots of that.  An issue this trip is that we are taking a different airline (British Airways) and the baggage allowance is less than the other one (Emirates).


Sounds like you have thoroughly thought out everything about your trip to Thailand.  Being prepared eliminates a lot of stress.  Will you rent the same house as last time?  



Capt Lightning said:


> A beautiful Autumn morning here so I had a stroll round the village before starting to prepare the green tomatoes for making chutney.  The last of the barley has been harvested and the straw bales lifted. I took this photo in the field behind my house.
> Sorry not much colour as the trees are mainly evergreens.
> 
> View attachment 32998


That looks like a very peaceful place Capt.  Will you email me some of that chutney?  lol


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 25, 2016)

Today is my son's birthday.  He is now 53. 
Fifty.
Three.
My.
Son.
How can that be?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Today is my son's birthday.  He is now 53.
> Fifty.
> Three.
> My.
> ...



Wow!  My oldest is 45 and that freaks me out!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like you have thoroughly thought out everything about your trip to Thailand.  Being prepared eliminates a lot of stress.  Will you rent the same house as last time?



Same house as last year.  Housing community of about 22 houses.  We were in a slightly smaller house the first winter we stayed, and we like this one much better.  This will be our third winter there.  Many of the same retirees come year after year from several countries and do the same as us.  Also some permanent residents we have come to know.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> A beautiful Autumn morning here so I had a stroll round the village before starting to prepare the green tomatoes for making chutney.  The last of the barley has been harvested and the straw bales lifted. I took this photo in the field behind my house.
> Sorry not much colour as the trees are mainly evergreens.
> 
> View attachment 32998




Gorgeous blue sky.  We had the same earlier today but it became cloudy in the afternoon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Today is my son's birthday.  He is now 53.
> Fifty.
> Three.
> My.
> ...


Isn't it amazing how old we are now?  lol



Ameriscot said:


> Same house as last year.  Housing community of about 22 houses.  We were in a slightly smaller house the first winter we stayed, and we like this one much better.  This will be our third winter there.  Many of the same retirees come year after year from several countries and do the same as us.  Also some permanent residents we have come to know.


Sounds like a cozy community Annie.  How warm does it get there?  That's great you have made friends there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like a cozy community Annie.  How warm does it get there?  That's great you have made friends there.



It's a very nice community.  I'm the only American.  We mainly visit with our neighbours at the pool - just standing around cooling off.  Our immediate neighbours are permanent - English, Irish, and German. Winter residents - like us - are French, Canadian, Russian, Kiwis, and Austrian.  The rest are people who come for a couple of weeks.  The beach is across the road, so a 5 minute walk.  The community includes two houses on the beach, one of which I would LOVE to stay in - but not for $3,000 a month!  

It is 30C/86F every day.  Cools down to the 70's at night. Humid, but lots of sea breezes from the Gulf of Thailand.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2016)

Supposed to rain today.  Going to our friends' house for dinner tonight.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 26, 2016)

Well, it's 1:00 am and I'm wide awake, thanks to a knee that is sorta swollen and way too sore to sleep.  Stupid me, after my wife passed away I properly disposed of all her pain medication.  Now I'm wishing I'd kept a little back just in case.  Duh.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Well, it's 1:00 am and I'm wide awake, thanks to a knee that is sorta swollen and way too sore to sleep.  Stupid me, after my wife passed away I properly disposed of all her pain medication.  Now I'm wishing I'd kept a little back just in case.  Duh.



Ouch!  Hope your knee pain eases up.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2016)

7:45 am here and looks like we might get some showers. Very windy today, but took my walk earlier when it was a little calmer. Grocery day, yippee. Not much else going on today. Yesterday I picked 4 out of 5 numbers on our daily five numbers lottery. Won $106.50. One number off for $58,000. Oh well, onward.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Well, it's 1:00 am and I'm wide awake, thanks to a knee that is sorta swollen and way too sore to sleep.  Stupid me, after my wife passed away I properly disposed of all her pain medication.  Now I'm wishing I'd kept a little back just in case.  Duh.


Sorry you are having that knee pain.  I am having knee pain, too, these days.  Anti-inflamatories could help with that.  



Ameriscot said:


> It's a very nice community.  I'm the only American.  We mainly visit with our neighbours at the pool - just standing around cooling off.  Our immediate neighbours are permanent - English, Irish, and German. Winter residents - like us - are French, Canadian, Russian, Kiwis, and Austrian.  The rest are people who come for a couple of weeks.  The beach is across the road, so a 5 minute walk.  The community includes two houses on the beach, one of which I would LOVE to stay in - but not for $3,000 a month!
> 
> It is 30C/86F every day.  Cools down to the 70's at night. Humid, but lots of sea breezes from the Gulf of Thailand.


It sounds like paradise there Annie!  I bet you are really looking forward to your trip.



Pappy said:


> 7:45 am here and looks like we might get some showers. Very windy today, but took my walk earlier when it was a little calmer. Grocery day, yippee. Not much else going on today. Yesterday I picked 4 out of 5 numbers on our daily five numbers lottery. Won $106.50. One number off for $58,000. Oh well, onward.


Walking is so good for us, I take a walk most days but I should go a bit further.  My days are not that thrilling either Pappy. lol.  That's so cool you won some money in the lottery!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2016)

I now believe there is and have been angels looking out for me. Yesterday as I was turning the corner in my car a loud crashing noise happened and my car wouldn't move. I was stuck in the middle of the street and traffic was bad. Cars were almost hitting me. Several people stopped and asked me if I needed help. I called AAA for a tow. The police came and blocked off the street so there wouldn't be an accident. Finally the police had to tow my car as they had to get it out of rush hour traffic. They took the car to Mr. Tire where I have gone before for repairs. I hardly said anything to the man at Mr. Tire. But he went ahead and took a look at my car and told me that whoever worked on the control arm didn't bolt it down right and it caused a lot of damage to my car. The man at Mr. Tire told me to call the place who did the work on my car and tell him he wanted to talk to him. The man at Mr. Tire was very angry at the shoddy work that had been done and stood up for me to the other place. I didn't even ask him to. I found out this morning that the other place had came last night and picked up my car to work on it. The man at Mr. Tire told me that after they fix it to bring it back to him because he was going to inspect it and see if they did the job right. I didn't ask anything of this man but he really stood up for me. This man and the others yesterday were all angels! There have been lots of others in my life, too, I now realize.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 26, 2016)

Glad to hear you are safe, Ruthanne, and that everything worked out so well. I'm very impressed with the Mr. Tire guy for going over and above in his service. He deserves a special thank you gift for sure.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Glad to hear you are safe, Ruthanne, and that everything worked out so well. I'm very impressed with the Mr. Tire guy for going over and above in his service. He deserves a special thank you gift for sure.


Yes, he does.  I think I am going to send him a Christmas gift!  I have a catalog of things I can order from Swiss Colony on credit.  Thanks for that idea!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I now believe there is and have been angels looking out for me. Yesterday as I was turning the corner in my car a loud crashing noise happened and my car wouldn't move. I was stuck in the middle of the street and traffic was bad. Cars were almost hitting me. Several people stopped and asked me if I needed help. I called AAA for a tow. The police came and blocked off the street so there wouldn't be an accident. Finally the police had to tow my car as they had to get it out of rush hour traffic. They took the car to Mr. Tire where I have gone before for repairs. I hardly said anything to the man at Mr. Tire. But he went ahead and took a look at my car and told me that whoever worked on the control arm didn't bolt it down right and it caused a lot of damage to my car. The man at Mr. Tire told me to call the place who did the work on my car and tell him he wanted to talk to him. The man at Mr. Tire was very angry at the shoddy work that had been done and stood up for me to the other place. I didn't even ask him to. I found out this morning that the other place had came last night and picked up my car to work on it. The man at Mr. Tire told me that after they fix it to bring it back to him because he was going to inspect it and see if they did the job right. I didn't ask anything of this man but he really stood up for me. This man and the others yesterday were all angels! There have been lots of others in my life, too, I now realize.



Glad you didn't get hit by any cars, and yes that mechanic was an angel.  There are some very good people out there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Glad you didn't get hit by any cars, and yes that mechanic was an angel.  There are some very good people out there.


Me too, it was quite scary and it made me really nervous!  He is an angel indeed!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 26, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 27, 2016)

Not much going on today. I think the wife wants to get some flowers for her hanging planters. May visit the Pottery Barn and pick up some things. Need a haircut, maybe later today.
Took my early walk this morning. Very windy out there and humidity is starting to rise again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2016)

Had a nice dinner at our friends house last night.  The husband's brother and one of his daughters was also visiting, and another friend of ours was there.  Had a good time and chatted until nearly 1am.  

Today we went to the botanic gardens cafe for lunch with 3 of them and since it was raining didn't wander around the garden.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2016)

So, it's not quite 7 am here and I'm trying to decide how to spend the day.  I'm thinking maybe a short trip up to Pahala to the Buddhist Temple (it's my avatar on here) for a quiet moment or three.  Then a stop at the Punalu'u Black Sand Beach just to watch the waves.  It's good for the soul.  I spent most of the day yesterday in Kona running the usual errands.  

My knee is still too sore to work outside or to ride the Harley so my options are limited.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> So, it's not quite 7 am here and I'm trying to decide how to spend the day.  I'm thinking maybe a short trip up to Pahala to the Buddhist Temple (it's my avatar on here) for a quiet moment or three.  Then a stop at the Punalu'u Black Sand Beach just to watch the waves.  It's good for the soul.  I spent most of the day yesterday in Kona running the usual errands.
> 
> My knee is still too sore to work outside or to ride the Harley so my options are limited.



I have an interest in Buddhism and do some of the practices.  One of the reasons I love spending winters in Thailand is the gorgeous Buddhist temples and the peacefulness of the people - it's 98% Buddhist I believe. 

Hope your knee feels better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Had a nice dinner at our friends house last night.  The husband's brother and one of his daughters was also visiting, and another friend of ours was there.  Had a good time and chatted until nearly 1am.
> 
> Today we went to the botanic gardens cafe for lunch with 3 of them and since it was raining didn't wander around the garden.


That sounds like a really nice visit you had!  Are there real gardens at the botanic gardens cafe?



Hoot N Annie said:


> So, it's not quite 7 am here and I'm trying to decide how to spend the day.  I'm thinking maybe a short trip up to Pahala to the Buddhist Temple (it's my avatar on here) for a quiet moment or three.  Then a stop at the Punalu'u Black Sand Beach just to watch the waves.  It's good for the soul.  I spent most of the day yesterday in Kona running the usual errands.
> 
> My knee is still too sore to work outside or to ride the Harley so my options are limited.


Have you thought of getting a cortisone shot for your knee?  That's what I'm going to get.  That Buddhist Temple sounds like a real peaceful place, you can never get enough of that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Not much going on today. I think the wife wants to get some flowers for her hanging planters. May visit the Pottery Barn and pick up some things. Need a haircut, maybe later today.
> Took my early walk this morning. Very windy out there and humidity is starting to rise again.


Did you get your haircut?  That is something I really need to do, too.  I bet the flowers you got are gorgeous!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I have an interest in Buddhism and do some of the practices.



I also have this interest in Zen Buddhism specifically, and find great stuff to practice in writings such as _Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind_. I haven't been to a temple though and I can only imagine how that experience might reach inside of a person. I'd love to hear more about the temples if you're interested in writing about them.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 27, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Have you thought of getting a cortisone shot for your knee?  That's what I'm going to get.  That Buddhist Temple sounds like a real peaceful place, you can never get enough of that.



Ruthanne - Ohio Doctor said "oh its probably gout".  Florida Doctor said "oh, it can't be gout, xray shows a very little arthritis."  Hawaii Doctor says "You're 70.  Things are gonna hurt."


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 27, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ruthanne - Ohio Doctor said "oh its probably gout".  Florida Doctor said "oh, it can't be gout, xray shows a very little arthritis."  Hawaii Doctor says "You're 70.  Things are gonna hurt."


Talk about confusing!  Sounds like the doctors don't know anything.  But you have that pain to deal with yet...ugh.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> That sounds like a really nice visit you had!  Are there real gardens at the botanic gardens cafe?



It's a huge, magnificient Botanic Garden and we are annual members.  The cafe is a bonus.  This garden is a sister of the Edinburgh Botanic Gardens which are amazing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I also have this interest in Zen Buddhism specifically, and find great stuff to practice in writings such as _Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind_. I haven't been to a temple though and I can only imagine how that experience might reach inside of a person. I'd love to hear more about the temples if you're interested in writing about them.



I've got that book and others and also lots of books by Thich Nhat Hanh.  Saw him in London a few years ago - a talk to a sold out crowd, and the next day a group meditation in Trafalgar Square.  I'd like to visit his community in France for a week.  

There are about 9 or 10 temples on the island where we stay.  Tourists visit all of them but it's nice when you can go to one when it's empty.  They are elaborate with lots of gold and detailed carvings or paintings.  Monks are revered in Thailand and we see them walking down the road barefoot with begging bowls early in the morning - a contrast to the elaborate temples. In Bangkok on the trains we noticed the preferencial seats have signs that say - elderly, disabled, monks.  

I lean to Zen Buddhism.  Thai Buddhism is one of the oldest and have many rules which will be seen as sexist by outsiders.  Women are not allowed to talk to a monk or hand them food or gifts, but men can. There are women monks (but I haven't seen any yet) but they believe women can't reach enlightenment.  Many young Thai men will go into a Buddhist community as monks for a year or two.  

I have lots of photos of the temples.  I'll do a thread in photography with some of them.  

In Thailand you greet people by putting your hands together in front of your face and slightly bowing your head.  I love doing this!  It is so calming.  We know two words of Thai - the one for hello and the one for thank you.

Edit:  I have started a thread in Photography with photos of temples and Buddha statues.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It's a huge, magnificient Botanic Garden and we are annual members.  The cafe is a bonus.  This garden is a sister of the Edinburgh Botanic Gardens which are amazing.


Sounds beautiful, I love gardens!  My mom had a huge one a long time ago, really huge but I'm sure not the size of that one!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds beautiful, I love gardens!  My mom had a huge one a long time ago, really huge but I'm sure not the size of that one!



It's massive - Edinburgh is bigger than ours - and gets tons of visitors all the time.  The garden (yard) at our house is 1/2 acre and husband is a brilliant gardener - all flowers, bushes, trees, etc.

Check out the main gardens:  http://www.rbge.org.uk/


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2016)

Semi yearly  doctor's visits today. Mine 9:30 and the wife is it 9:45. Yep, we go in together and stay for each other's office call. Works out great that way. One trip, all done.
Very windy and more humid early this am. 
Now, it's time for some breakfast.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> In Thailand you greet people by putting your hands together in front of your face and slightly bowing your head.  I love doing this!  It is so calming.



I'm thinking of the other thread here about anger at store clerks and like to imagine how respectful greetings like this would change things, but alas ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I'm thinking of the other thread here about anger at store clerks and like to imagine how respectful greetings like this would change things, but alas ...



Yea, imagine doing that here or in the US?  It's a very calming gesture.  Back in 2006 when I became very interested in Buddhism I went to a weekend meditation for beginners at a Soto Zen monastery in northern England.  We did the same gesture, especially when passing a pic or statue of the Buddha and I found it immensely calming.  

In the big stores in Thailand you don't do it, but in a small shop you will.  And you removed your shoes for every place except larger stores or malls.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It's massive - Edinburgh is bigger than ours - and gets tons of visitors all the time.  The garden (yard) at our house is 1/2 acre and husband is a brilliant gardener - all flowers, bushes, trees, etc.
> 
> Check out the main gardens:  http://www.rbge.org.uk/


Oh, it's lovely!  I bet your yard is beautiful, too and so big!



Pappy said:


> Semi yearly  doctor's visits today. Mine 9:30 and the wife is it 9:45. Yep, we go in together and stay for each other's office call. Works out great that way. One trip, all done.
> Very windy and more humid early this am.
> Now, it's time for some breakfast.


That's so nice you go together for your doctor's visit!  Now that is togetherness!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2016)

Having sort of an icky day today -- I seemed to have picked up the local stomach bug.  The good news is it doesn't last long.  So I've pretty much just lounged around today.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Having sort of an icky day today -- I seemed to have picked up the local stomach bug.  The good news is it doesn't last long.  So I've pretty much just lounged around today.


Sorry you are not feeling well.  I hope you'll feel better soon.  :sorrytku:


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks, Ruthanne.  I am already feeling quite a bit better than I did this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2016)

Hope you feel better, Butterfly. 

We are going to horse racing today with friends of ours.  I've never been.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2016)

A good friend of my wife, they play Mah Jong together, called from the hospital and had fallen the night before in her home, so I suspect we will be going to the hospital for a visit. Don't know if she was badly hurt or not.
Its 5:45 here and am getting ready to go for my walk. Quite warm right now. 77 degrees and it's still dark out.
Hope you are feeling better, butterfly. I hate upset stomachs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Thanks, Ruthanne.  I am already feeling quite a bit better than I did this morning.


So glad you feel better my friend!



Ameriscot said:


> Hope you feel better, Butterfly.
> 
> We are going to horse racing today with friends of ours.  I've never been.


Enjoy the horsies Annie!



Pappy said:


> A good friend of my wife, they play Mah Jong together, called from the hospital and had fallen the night before in her home, so I suspect we will be going to the hospital for a visit. Don't know if she was badly hurt or not.
> Its 5:45 here and am getting ready to go for my walk. Quite warm right now. 77 degrees and it's still dark out.
> Hope you are feeling better, butterfly. I hate upset stomachs.


Isn't falling something we all fear as we get older.  I hope your good friend will be alright.  I have to start taking walks every day like you!  Wow, it is hot there!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> So glad you feel better my friend!
> 
> Enjoy the horsies Annie!
> 
> Isn't falling something we all fear as we get older.  I hope your good friend will be alright.  I have to start taking walks every day like you!  Wow, it is hot there!



Pretty darn hot here today, too. The other day, I started to sit down in one of our dining room chairs, they have casters for moving around, and it got away from me. Took a tumble and landed right on my ass. Guess that's what saved me. Lots of cushion. Shook me up to see how easy it is to fall as we age.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Pretty darn hot here today, too. The other day, I started to sit down in one of our dining room chairs, they have casters for moving around, and it got away from me. Took a tumble and landed right on my ass. Guess that's what saved me. Lots of cushion. Shook me up to see how easy it is to fall as we age.


Our temperatures now are pretty moderate and will be getting much cooler after today.  Glad you didn't get hurt when you fell!  I have that safety cushion, too!  It is scary to fall.  I fell down the back steps last Winter and broke my foot and my ankle.  The recovery process was hard.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 29, 2016)

Sun just came up here on the Big Island.  Will be watching the Buckeyes play Northwestern this morning.  Then, who knows!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm going to get a trail walk in today at a place that will be open to hunting next week. Even though I could wear orange visibility clothing during hunting season, I don't completely trust it's enough of a deterrent. Way back in 1990 a Maine woman was shot and killed in her own yard, and many of us who love walking in the woods remember that incident all too well. Fortunately, there are other places to walk nearby with no risk of hunters.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2016)

Horse races today with 3 friends and hubby. First time.  Enjoyed it!  

7 races and I only won on the last one.  Hubby won 3 and our friend won 1.  The place was packed!

For the Scots it was Ayr.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Sun just came up here on the Big Island.  Will be watching the Buckeyes play Northwestern this morning.  Then, who knows!


Yay Buckeyes!



bluebreezes said:


> I'm going to get a trail walk in today at a place that will be open to hunting next week. Even though I could wear orange visibility clothing during hunting season, I don't completely trust it's enough of a deterrent. Way back in 1990 a Maine woman was shot and killed in her own yard, and many of us who love walking in the woods remember that incident all too well. Fortunately, there are other places to walk nearby with no risk of hunters.


I hope your walk was safe.



Ameriscot said:


> Horse races today with 3 friends and hubby. First time.  Enjoyed it!
> 
> 7 races and I only won on the last one.  Hubby won 3 and our friend won 1.  The place was packed!
> 
> For the Scots it was Ayr.


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 30, 2016)

You really are adventurous, Ameriscot. Riding horses was my childhood dream -maybe I also should give it a try now? There are horses nearby, I sometimes go for a walk there and stop to watch them - they look so stately.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2016)

Vedaarya, I'm actually afraid of riding horses.  Love them, but very nervous being on one.  Haven't been on one for about 10 years.  Too bad as there are some riding stables just a couple of miles down the road from us.  

Actually there were 8 races not 7, and on the last one I won £17 on a £5 bet.  So hardly huge winnings.  But it was a lot of fun and lots of beer.  Loved hearing the people cheering and yelling when they knew their horse would win.  

Husband just asked me if I wanted to go back to the races on Nov 9th, and do the posh ticket where you get comfy seats inside with drinks and snacks included.  Umm....honey....what is happening Nov 9th??  I will have been up all night long watching election returns and will be glued to CNN and MSNBC on the 9th.

Haven't put the clocks back yet in the house so will do that.  Otherwise, will be recovering from a long day yesterday - left at 10am, home at 10pm.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't like living where I live except for two things; 1) though only one-bedroom, it's a very nice apartment and it feels quite roomy; and 2) I'm no more than 10 minutes away from either of my sons. That nearness is why I am the go-to sitter for my two youngest grandchildren, and since their Mommy and Daddy's work hours started overlapping this month, I've been going over there to be with the kids for a few hours in the evening, a few times a week.

And now I have a terrible head-cold. The kids are both in elementary school, and I'm pretty sure one of them came home carrying a virus. Probably the youngest one....she's not sick but she had a drippy nose for like a day. I've been miserable with this for four days! Congestion, cough, sneezing, cotton-head....

ugh! 

It's not so bad that I have to stay in bed....my temperature hasn't gone up, and no other symptoms....but waaa!waaa! I feel like crap. I hate not being able to breathe! And I'm out of box tissues and don't feel like driving to the store so I've been walking around with a roll of toilet paper in my hand. 

ugh, again!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> You really are adventurous, Ameriscot. Riding horses was my childhood dream -maybe I also should give it a try now? There are horses nearby, I sometimes go for a walk there and stop to watch them - they look so stately.


Yes, why not try riding a horse now?



Ameriscot said:


> Vedaarya, I'm actually afraid of riding horses.  Love them, but very nervous being on one.  Haven't been on one for about 10 years.  Too bad as there are some riding stables just a couple of miles down the road from us.
> 
> Actually there were 8 races not 7, and on the last one I won £17 on a £5 bet.  So hardly huge winnings.  But it was a lot of fun and lots of beer.  Loved hearing the people cheering and yelling when they knew their horse would win.
> 
> ...


I will be glued to the tv on the 9th, too, Anie.



anodyne said:


> I don't like living where I live except for two things; 1) though only one-bedroom, it's a very nice apartment and it feels quite roomy; and 2) I'm no more than 10 minutes away from either of my sons. That nearness is why I am the go-to sitter for my two youngest grandchildren, and since their Mommy and Daddy's work hours started overlapping this month, I've been going over there to be with the kids for a few hours in the evening, a few times a week.
> 
> And now I have a terrible head-cold. The kids are both in elementary school, and I'm pretty sure one of them came home carrying a virus. Probably the youngest one....she's not sick but she had a drippy nose for like a day. I've been miserable with this for four days! Congestion, cough, sneezing, cotton-head....
> 
> ...


That's great you sit with the grandkids!  Sorry you don't feel well.  I hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks, Ruthanne. I'm a real baby when it comes to cold symptoms, but getting to see more of the little ones is worth it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 30, 2016)

anodyne said:


> Thanks, Ruthanne. I'm a real baby when it comes to cold symptoms, but getting to see more of the little ones is worth it.


I'll bet it's worth it!  I enjoy seeing my nieces and nephews as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

anodyne said:


> Thanks, Ruthanne. I'm a real baby when it comes to cold symptoms, but getting to see more of the little ones is worth it.



Hope you feel better.  I'm also a baby when sick.  Lucky you to be able to see the grandkids often.  Mine are across the pond so it's a long annual visit and Skype.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Sunshine today - no clouds!  Looks like frost on the top of the higher hills though.  

Grocery shopping this morning.  I've started to sort and pack stuff for our trip which is 4 weeks from today.  Worried about the weight as we are taking a different airline than usual.  Clothes won't weigh much as they are lightweight summer clothes, but it's unscented toiletries, sunscreen, insect repellant.  Also found my eye drops and eye wash are cheaper here than in Thailand.  Fortunately I can buy the shampoo/conditioner I use while there, and found some body wash I like as well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Sunshine today - no clouds!  Looks like frost on the top of the higher hills though.
> 
> Grocery shopping this morning.  I've started to sort and pack stuff for our trip which is 4 weeks from today.  Worried about the weight as we are taking a different airline than usual.  Clothes won't weigh much as they are lightweight summer clothes, but it's unscented toiletries, sunscreen, insect repellant.  Also found my eye drops and eye wash are cheaper here than in Thailand.  Fortunately I can buy the shampoo/conditioner I use while there, and found some body wash I like as well.


You sure have a lot to do planning for the trip to Thailand.  Do they weigh your luggage?  I don't travel much at all.  My last time traveling by plane was 1987..lol..talk about a stick in the mud..I am!  I hope you enjoy Thailand this year!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> You sure have a lot to do planning for the trip to Thailand.  Do they weigh your luggage?  I don't travel much at all.  My last time traveling by plane was 1987..lol..talk about a stick in the mud..I am!  I hope you enjoy Thailand this year!



You bet they do!  About 10 or 12 years ago the luggage limit on many airlines was 32kg/70lbs and 2 bags each.  So that was 140 lbs of stuff per person.  Now you only get two bags when you are Business or First Class.  Most international flights give you one free checked bag at 23kg/50lb and you can pay for a second one.  There is a limit to the weight of a carry on bag as well, but I've found most are not very picky about that.  

Emirates is our favourite airline and they give you 30kg/66lb.  However, this time we are taking British Airways and the limit is 23kg/50lb.  And then the carry on which I think is 7kg/15lb.  Anything I am not willing to lose goes in my carry on - laptop, camera, prescription, phone, chargers, ipod, etc. 

It does take a lot of planning for a 3 month trip.  Although we bought so much household stuff and things like tank tops, etc the last two winters that it is much easier now.  All that stuff is in storage there.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2016)

Up until about nine this morning, it was going great, but while trimming my palm tree out front, I tripped and fell. Must have scraped along the bark of the tree and got a nasty shin and hip bruise. Shin was a little bloody and hurt like the devil. So, after that little episode, I have taken the rest of the day off and resting that leg.
Reading a good mystery and wife just brought me a cup of coffee. Things are looking up.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 1, 2016)

weather is nice, coffee with my VFW friends  this morning and cleaning work shed this afternoon, grandchildren's program tonight.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Up until about nine this morning, it was going great, but while trimming my palm tree out front, I tripped and fell. Must have scraped along the bark of the tree and got a nasty shin and hip bruise. Shin was a little bloody and hurt like the devil. So, after that little episode, I have taken the rest of the day off and resting that leg.
> Reading a good mystery and wife just brought me a cup of coffee. Things are looking up.



Ouch!  Best thing is what you are doing - put your feet up and relax.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Up until about nine this morning, it was going great, but while trimming my palm tree out front, I tripped and fell. Must have scraped along the bark of the tree and got a nasty shin and hip bruise. Shin was a little bloody and hurt like the devil. So, after that little episode, I have taken the rest of the day off and resting that leg.
> Reading a good mystery and wife just brought me a cup of coffee. Things are looking up.



Yowch, Pappy! Hope leg and hip feel better tomorrow. Good thing you've got a mystery to take your mind off it.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 1, 2016)

Okay, I'm getting mentally prepared for game 6 of the World Series.  It comes on at 2ish this afternoon here in Hawaii.   I was able to take my 2 mile walk this morning without wrapping my knee, so that's a good thing.  I think I have time for a ride on the Harley before I watch the Indians wrap the World Series!

Ruthanne - I know you will be watching

Pappy - you know you can pay people to trim those trees....


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You bet they do!  About 10 or 12 years ago the luggage limit on many airlines was 32kg/70lbs and 2 bags each.  So that was 140 lbs of stuff per person.  Now you only get two bags when you are Business or First Class.  Most international flights give you one free checked bag at 23kg/50lb and you can pay for a second one.  There is a limit to the weight of a carry on bag as well, but I've found most are not very picky about that.
> 
> Emirates is our favourite airline and they give you 30kg/66lb.  However, this time we are taking British Airways and the limit is 23kg/50lb.  And then the carry on which I think is 7kg/15lb.  Anything I am not willing to lose goes in my carry on - laptop, camera, prescription, phone, chargers, ipod, etc.
> 
> It does take a lot of planning for a 3 month trip.  Although we bought so much household stuff and things like tank tops, etc the last two winters that it is much easier now.  All that stuff is in storage there.


Is it expensive if you go over the weight limit?  I've seen ads for Emerites and they look like an airline I'd want to take, real class!  Oh it would be so nice to escape from where I am for even a week!!  But I have to care for my pets.  Oh well, that's why I have wine!  LOL, just joking.  



Pappy said:


> Up until about nine this morning, it was going great, but while trimming my palm tree out front, I tripped and fell. Must have scraped along the bark of the tree and got a nasty shin and hip bruise. Shin was a little bloody and hurt like the devil. So, after that little episode, I have taken the rest of the day off and resting that leg.
> Reading a good mystery and wife just brought me a cup of coffee. Things are looking up.


Ooh, that sounds very painful, I hope you will be out of pain soon.  What was the mystery about?



ronaldj said:


> weather is nice, coffee with my VFW friends  this morning and cleaning work shed this afternoon, grandchildren's program tonight.


Nice weather is always something I'm grateful for.  We had an exceptionally nice day for Nov. 1st, too, it was 79f.    I see you keep busy, something I'm trying to do more.



Hoot N Annie said:


> Okay, I'm getting mentally prepared for game 6 of the World Series.  It comes on at 2ish this afternoon here in Hawaii.   I was able to take my 2 mile walk this morning without wrapping my knee, so that's a good thing.  I think I have time for a ride on the Harley before I watch the Indians wrap the World Series!
> 
> Ruthanne - I know you will be watching
> 
> Pappy - you know you can pay people to trim those trees....


I wish I took walks as long as you do!  I've got to kick myself in the butt and start walking more.  And then when I start the snow will come and I won't be able to probably.  Isn't that how it happens!  Yes, I'll be watching the game tonight.  My friend says that Cleveland let the Cubs win the other night so that they could come back to Cleveland and win!  I don't know about that..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Ruthanne:_  Is it expensive if you go over the weight limit? I've seen ads for Emerites and they look like an airline I'd want to take, real class! Oh it would be so nice to escape from where I am for even a week!! But I have to care for my pets. Oh well, that's why I have wine! LOL, just joking. 
_
It's very expensive to go over the limit - so we don't do it.  An extra bag is very expensive as well.  So I've learned how to pack a bit lighter!  

Emirates is my very favourite airline - good food, very friendly staff (they have to be if they want to work for them), and all the booze you want!


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 2, 2016)

My plans for a short trip ruined by the weather. So, a quiet day at home instead. At least I'll do some ironing, which I hate (enough of putting off).


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

Heating engineer is coming shortly to do annual maintenance and check on our heating system.  I've got an appointment at the dermatologist to check out a small spot on my face - requires a ferry trip to get to the hospital. I'm in the middle of a good detective story so I'll bring my Kindle with me. 

So, nothing exciting.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2016)

Ruthanne. It's a series of mysteries by Dianne Hartman. It's an easy read and not complicated like so many I have read. 
The knee and hip kept me awake, off and on, last night, so finally got up at 4:30 and did some Facebook and other things. It's almost 6:00 now, so time to get ready for my daily walk.
Nothing much planned today. I think maybe some grocery shopping will be on the to do list.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

Pappy, hope your injuries feel better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ruthanne:_  Is it expensive if you go over the weight limit? I've seen ads for Emerites and they look like an airline I'd want to take, real class! Oh it would be so nice to escape from where I am for even a week!! But I have to care for my pets. Oh well, that's why I have wine! LOL, just joking.
> _
> It's very expensive to go over the limit - so we don't do it.  An extra bag is very expensive as well.  So I've learned how to pack a bit lighter!
> 
> Emirates is my very favourite airline - good food, very friendly staff (they have to be if they want to work for them), and all the booze you want!


Is the booze included in the price of your ticket?  Sounds like a good deal if it is!  



Vedaarya said:


> My plans for a short trip ruined by the weather. So, a quiet day at home instead. At least I'll do some ironing, which I hate (enough of putting off).


Hi!  I don't like housework or ironing either.  Where were you going on the trip?


Ameriscot said:


> Heating engineer is coming shortly to do annual maintenance and check on our heating system.  I've got an appointment at the dermatologist to check out a small spot on my face - requires a ferry trip to get to the hospital. I'm in the middle of a good detective story so I'll bring my Kindle with me.
> 
> So, nothing exciting.


I hope that spot is nothing serious.  Where do you have to go to the hospital?


Pappy said:


> Ruthanne. It's a series of mysteries by Dianne Hartman. It's an easy read and not complicated like so many I have read.
> The knee and hip kept me awake, off and on, last night, so finally got up at 4:30 and did some Facebook and other things. It's almost 6:00 now, so time to get ready for my daily walk.
> Nothing much planned today. I think maybe some grocery shopping will be on the to do list.


Did you hurt your knee and hip from that fall yesterday?  I know when we fall we can injure lots of things.   I like to get up early, too, but my hours are mixed up now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

Ruthanne, it's only domestic or cheapie airlines that charge for booze or food.  International flights there is no charge for anything.

For specialists we have to go to a hospital that is not really that far.  20 min ferry trip then a 10 minute taxi ride or a bus up to the hospital.  The dermatologist said my spots were cysts and nothing to worry about.  She said I had about a dozen small ones on my face.  She said it was due to sun.  She kept telling me how great my skin was for being 64 and that it was 'remarkable'.  She said if I ever had a spot I was worried about, just tell my GP to set up another appointment.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

It's so warm and nice here today, about 63, that I went on an impromptu drive up to the New Balance Factory Store a couple hours away. I got a new pair of NB walking shoes for $30, and then took back roads home, which was beautiful. I know winter is coming, but this was a great day to enjoy the warmth and last of the foliage. I hope it was just as nice where all of you are today too.

Edited to add: Just looked up the retail price of those walkers, and they're going for ~$77. Woo hoo! Always a good feeling getting a deal.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ruthanne, it's only domestic or cheapie airlines that charge for booze or food.  International flights there is no charge for anything.
> 
> For specialists we have to go to a hospital that is not really that far.  20 min ferry trip then a 10 minute taxi ride or a bus up to the hospital.  The dermatologist said my spots were cysts and nothing to worry about.  She said I had about a dozen small ones on my face.  She said it was due to sun.  She kept telling me how great my skin was for being 64 and that it was 'remarkable'.  She said if I ever had a spot I was worried about, just tell my GP to set up another appointment.


When I was on a flight a long time ago they didn't charge me for drinks so it must have been a good airline even though it was domestic.  That's great you have such nice skin!  I'm glad the spots are not anything to worry about Annie.



bluebreezes said:


> It's so warm and nice here today, about 63, that I went on an impromptu drive up to the New Balance Factory Store a couple hours away. I got a new pair of NB walking shoes for $30, and then took back roads home, which was beautiful. I know winter is coming, but this was a great day to enjoy the warmth and last of the foliage. I hope it was just as nice where all of you are today too.
> 
> Edited to add: Just looked up the retail price of those walkers, and they're going for ~$77. Woo hoo! Always a good feeling getting a deal.


We had nice weather today here too, in the 70s.  You sure got a good deal on those shoes.  I know that good feeling when getting a good deal, too.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 3, 2016)

Going to town to buy a birthday present for my granddaughter - she's five tomorrow.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2016)

Feeling happy today... Cubs won... off for 3 day weekend after 2:30 pm.  Maybe taking a day trip to do some antiquing.  Life is good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Going to town to buy a birthday present for my granddaughter - she's five tomorrow.


It's fun buying presents for young kids, isn't it?  I recall when I used to buy gifts for my nieces and nephews when they were kiddies.



QuickSilver said:


> Feeling happy today... Cubs won... off for 3 day weekend after 2:30 pm.  Maybe taking a day trip to do some antiquing.  Life is good.


Yeah, the Cubs played a great game and won.  Enjoy your trip QS!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm not really a baseball fan Ruthanne,,,,  to me it's like watching paint dry.   For every minute of excitement there's 30 minutes of scratching.. adjusting... spitting.. and watching the catcher make finger signals in his crotch.   B O R I N G.   lol!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not really a baseball fan Ruthanne,,,,  to me it's like watching paint dry.   For every minute of excitement there's 30 minutes of scratching.. adjusting... spitting.. and watching the catcher make finger signals in his crotch.   B O R I N G.   lol!!


Yeah, what's with the crotch stuff anyways?  LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2016)

What's with the spitting?  Used to be it was chewing tobacco... Now it's just white spit..  can't they swallow their saliva like normal people?  Who wants to see their spittle..


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> What's with the spitting?  Used to be it was chewing tobacco... Now it's just white spit..  can't they swallow their saliva like normal people?  Who wants to see their spittle..


I know, it's gross!  The pitcher last night was drooling spit..yuck....lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

I went out with my friend Eddie to Red Lobster for lunch.  Had the Ultimate Feast of Lobster, Shrimp and Crab Legs and some Irish Coffee!!  Damn it was all good!  Brought home lots of food and Suzy and I are going to have another feast later or tomorrow!

Eddie hooked up my new DVD player for me.  We were celebrating my birthday almost a month late.  I was too sad on my birthday to go out so we postponed it until today.  After he got here he must have asked me 4 times "is there anything else I can do for you for your birthday???"  You know what he meant.


----------



## Jane (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm alive whether that is good or bad I don't know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

Jane said:


> I'm alive whether that is good or bad I don't know.


I think it's good!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2016)

Here is a picture of Danny and Alice:


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 6, 2016)

They're really cute, Ruthanne. Lots of wild birds of different kind visit my garden all year round and I love watching them from my bedroom window.
BTW, do you have any idea what's happened to Ameriscot? I haven't seen any posts for some time and I'm a little worried....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2016)

Adorable Ruthanne, so glad Danny has a friend again. :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2016)

Very nice Sunday morning. Got together with some friends for a nice breakfast chat. Got up to date on all the latest news.
Leg is healing nicely and hip is too. 
Sunny right now, but showers could be on the way.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 6, 2016)

We have rain coming tomorrow too, its a nice day here today, I've been out raking and burning leaves.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> They're really cute, Ruthanne. Lots of wild birds of different kind visit my garden all year round and I love watching them from my bedroom window.
> BTW, do you have any idea what's happened to Ameriscot? I haven't seen any posts for some time and I'm a little worried....


Hi Vedaarya!  It's nice watching birds, isn't it.  Ameriscot is okay.



SeaBreeze said:


> Adorable Ruthanne, so glad Danny has a friend again. :love_heart:


Thank you SB.  Danny has fallen in love with her!



Pappy said:


> Very nice Sunday morning. Got together with some friends for a nice breakfast chat. Got up to date on all the latest news.
> Leg is healing nicely and hip is too.
> Sunny right now, but showers could be on the way.


It is a pleasant Sunday here too Pappy.  I'm glad you are healing well.



Jackie22 said:


> We have rain coming tomorrow too, its a nice day here today, I've been out raking and burning leaves.


We often get rain in Autumn, too, Jackie.  That's hard work raking leaves.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 7, 2016)

Having read a user's tag line (don't remember the name): "Life is too short for bad coffee" I've bought myself  top quality coffee today. Haven't tried yet.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 7, 2016)

Just another day in Paradise.  Took short walk this morning.  Only a mile, since my knee is still not totally back to normal.  There's a strip of land between my lot on the back and the golf course fairway, which is really a part of the course, but they haven't touched it in years, so I've made it my project to clear off the rush.  I guess I'm about 1/4 done.  No hurry.  Just want to get it done before I put the house up for sale.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Having read a user's tag line (don't remember the name): "Life is too short for bad coffee" I've bought myself  top quality coffee today. Haven't tried yet.


Yes, good coffee is so important!!  LOL



Hoot N Annie said:


> Just another day in Paradise.  Took short walk this morning.  Only a mile, since my knee is still not totally back to normal.  There's a strip of land between my lot on the back and the golf course fairway, which is really a part of the course, but they haven't touched it in years, so I've made it my project to clear off the rush.  I guess I'm about 1/4 done.  No hurry.  Just want to get it done before I put the house up for sale.


What happened to your knee?  So you're going to sell your house.  Where will you move to?


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, good coffee is so important!!  LOL
> 
> What happened to your knee?  So you're going to sell your house.  Where will you move to?



Ruthanne - The knee has been bugging me for several weeks.  I think it's just old age.  And yes, will put the house on the market early next year.  Hawaii is great but not if you're living alone.  Not sure where I'll end up.  Arizona is looking good plus I have a very good friend there.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 7, 2016)

Great that I caught up on sleep and cleaned up the kitchen, laundry...had a giggle thinking of Bewitched...if you could twitch your nose and have the whole house cleaning itself. But tomorrow has me more anxious that I would have thought. School is out and I don't have work. I'll sleep in and then drag myself to the polling place blahhhhh.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ruthanne - The knee has been bugging me for several weeks.  I think it's just old age.  And yes, will put the house on the market early next year.  Hawaii is great but not if you're living alone.  Not sure where I'll end up.  Arizona is looking good plus I have a very good friend there.


Yeah, my knee is old age arthritis, too.  Arizona is a nice state to live!



fureverywhere said:


> Great that I caught up on sleep and cleaned up the kitchen, laundry...had a giggle thinking of Bewitched...if you could twitch your nose and have the whole house cleaning itself. But tomorrow has me more anxious that I would have thought. School is out and I don't have work. I'll sleep in and then drag myself to the polling place blahhhhh.


Glad you slept well Fur!  Oh, I'd love to be Samantha Stevens, I am behind a bit on my cleaning.  I'm nervous about the election.  I had to turn CNN off as it made me more nervous.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2016)

Went up to Viera, FL this morning to the VA. Had a sonogram on my aortic aneurism which I've had for years. Always hope for good news and that it hasn't grown larger. 
That also meant no coffee or food until after the test. Headed right for the canteen when I was finished.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Went up to Viera, FL this morning to the VA. Had a sonogram on my aortic aneurism which I've had for years. Always hope for good news and that it hasn't grown larger.
> That also meant no coffee or food until after the test. Headed right for the canteen when I was finished.


Hi Pappy, I sure hope you have good news about the aneruism.  I know how hard it can be to fast for testing. Yes, food and coffee tastes so good after tests!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm feeling ill today and last night.  It's what the stress of the election has done to me.  I heard that 52% of people have become very stressed from this election.  I have felt like I'm going to jump out of my skin, then just have to keep sleeping, and can't think too good.  Hopefully I will feel better soon.  I have a stress disorder anyway so it's been exacerbated.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2016)

Hang in there, Ruthanne and feel better soon. Election is over, Trump is president and half the country is migrating to Canada. :sentimental:
All kidding aside, a lot of folks find the result unbelievable, but as an American, I will support him or whoever is president.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 9, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Hang in there, Ruthanne and feel better soon. Election is over, Trump is president and half the country is migrating to Canada. :sentimental:
> All kidding aside, a lot of folks find the result unbelievable, but as an American, I will support him or whoever is president.



Amen!  And AFAIK the sun came up this morning when it was supposed to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Hang in there, Ruthanne and feel better soon. Election is over, Trump is president and half the country is migrating to Canada. :sentimental:
> All kidding aside, a lot of folks find the result unbelievable, but as an American, I will support him or whoever is president.


Thank you Pappy.  Feeling better now.  Can't believe that Trump won.  Makes me sad but I'll get over it.



Hoot N Annie said:


> Amen!  And AFAIK the sun came up this morning when it was supposed to.


What is AFAIK?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 9, 2016)

*What is AFAIK

*Don't know for sure, but I bet it's "as far as I know."


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 9, 2016)

I have been up since 5Am plus work. Goodnight ya'll I'M DONE


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 9, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> *What is AFAIK
> 
> *Don't know for sure, but I bet it's "as far as I know."



You are correct.  At least afaik.    Spent yesterday in Kona (on the Big Island) so I didn't have to listen to the political "stuff".  Kept the TV turned off for most of the day today.  It was blessedly peaceful.

And the sun in fact did come up at the appointed time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> *What is AFAIK
> 
> *Don't know for sure, but I bet it's "as far as I know."


Thanks Butterfly.



fureverywhere said:


> I have been up since 5Am plus work. Goodnight ya'll I'M DONE


I hope you get some good rest Fur!



Hoot N Annie said:


> You are correct.  At least afaik.    Spent yesterday in Kona (on the Big Island) so I didn't have to listen to the political "stuff".  Kept the TV turned off for most of the day today.  It was blessedly peaceful.
> 
> And the sun in fact did come up at the appointed time.


I didn't turn CNN on today.  Didn't want to see what was on.  I have Netflix on now.  Glad your day was peaceful.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 10, 2016)

Ruthanne - I see you've changed your avatar -- nice photo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ruthanne - I see you've changed your avatar -- nice photo.


Thank you h and a!!


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 11, 2016)

Despite cold and, at moments, rainy weather The Independence Day celebrations were a success. I preferred to stay at home and follow them on TV, though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 11, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Despite cold and, at moments, rainy weather The Independence Day celebrations were a success. I preferred to stay at home and follow them on TV, though.


Oh, so it's Poland's Independence Day today.  I hope it was a nice day for you!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 12, 2016)

Saturday is College Football day at my house.  Because of the time differential, games start at 7 am.  Watched Alabama beat Mississippi State 51 - 3.  My team, Ohio State just beat Maryland 62-3.  Next up is LSU at Arkansas.

Go Bucks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 12, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Saturday is College Football day at my house.  Because of the time differential, games start at 7 am.  Watched Alabama beat Mississippi State 51 - 3.  My team, Ohio State just beat Maryland 62-3.  Next up is LSU at Arkansas.
> 
> Go Bucks!


Yay for OSU!!  How are you today H And A?


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful morning here in eastern Florida. 60 degrees and perfect for my walk this morning. Will have our get together breakfast later. We all go to the Moose Club where they serve a fine breakfast for $6.00. Our group is growing as the folks start heading to Florida for the northern winters. Right after Christmas is the big influx. 
You all have a great day and be safe.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Beautiful morning here in eastern Florida. 60 degrees and perfect for my walk this morning. Will have our get together breakfast later. We all go to the Moose Club where they serve a fine breakfast for $6.00. Our group is growing as the folks start heading to Florida for the northern winters. Right after Christmas is the big influx.
> You all have a great day and be safe.


Hi Pappy.  You are getting some real nice weather there.  Our weather here is getting colder by the day.  In the 50s today.  Your group sounds real nice and that's quite a bargain to pay for breakfast.  Glad you are enjoying Florida!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 13, 2016)

Went for a walk round Macduff, a nearby fishing port.  Saw dolphins swimming just offshore (quite a common sight here - occasional whales and orca too).   I've posted some photos under the photography  section.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 13, 2016)

Must tell husband to put something besides CNN on the clock radio, cripes I don't want to hear news in my sleep!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2016)

Termite inspector coming this morning. We have a contract to have it done once a year. The second year we lived here, we had a swarm in the laundry room. Thousands of flyers trying to get out and start a new colony. Ugh....
They fixed us right up and been good since.
Other than that, just a normal, I hope, day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Went for a walk round Macduff, a nearby fishing port.  Saw dolphins swimming just offshore (quite a common sight here - occasional whales and orca too).   I've posted some photos under the photography  section.


Must be nice to see the dolphs!  I'll have to have a look at your pictures.



fureverywhere said:


> Must tell husband to put something besides CNN on the clock radio, cripes I don't want to hear news in my sleep!


No, I think CNN would give you nightmares Fur!



Pappy said:


> Termite inspector coming this morning. We have a contract to have it done once a year. The second year we lived here, we had a swarm in the laundry room. Thousands of flyers trying to get out and start a new colony. Ugh....
> They fixed us right up and been good since.
> Other than that, just a normal, I hope, day.


Hey Pappy.  I like your new avatar, nice picture.  Good idea to keep the termites away, they can do a lot of damage.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2016)

Ended my friendship with someone yesterday.  Just got tired of being treated like a second class citizen.  Felt good to say what I had to say and end it!  Yee haw!!  Now to find a new friend.  Friends come and go in life don't they?  Trust your first instincts about someone.  Mine were not good about this person but gave them a chance I should have not and got hurt.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 16, 2016)

Ruthanne - Just keep your chin up!  Sometimes it is liberating to just people let go.  It has been really windy here on the Big Island the past 2 o 3 days.  20+mph winds almost non-stop.  It's great if your on the Harley and the wind is at your back.  Riding into the wind, not so much....


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 16, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Ruthanne - Just keep your chin up!  Sometimes it is liberating to just people let go.  It has been really windy here on the Big Island the past 2 o 3 days.  20+mph winds almost non-stop.  It's great if your on the Harley and the wind is at your back.  Riding into the wind, not so much....


I am really glad to not have this friend any more for many reasons.   Are you riding the Harley today?


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 16, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I am really glad to not have this friend any more for many reasons.   Are you riding the Harley today?



Yes I did take a short jaunt on the bike, but worked in the yard most of the day.  Watching the movie "Vertigo" on DVD this evening.  My all time favorite!  Maybe because of Kim Novak......


----------



## RubyK (Nov 17, 2016)

Friends come and go, don't they? I figure when there is nothing coming back to me in the friendship, it is not worth wasting time on the person. It is difficult at my age to find new friends. The older people get, the more they are set in their ways. I have encountered many negative people as I grow old. Why not enjoy life instead of pointing out every little defect about someone or something?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Yes I did take a short jaunt on the bike, but worked in the yard most of the day.  Watching the movie "Vertigo" on DVD this evening.  My all time favorite!  Maybe because of Kim Novak......


Glad you enjoyed the bike ride.  Can't recall if I saw Vertigo.  Hope you enjoyed seeing Kim!  



RubyK said:


> Friends come and go, don't they? I figure when there is nothing coming back to me in the friendship, it is not worth wasting time on the person. It is difficult at my age to find new friends. The older people get, the more they are set in their ways. I have encountered many negative people as I grow old. Why not enjoy life instead of pointing out every little defect about someone or something?


Hi Ruby!  Yes, I didn't get anything back so I'll not waste my time.  Time to find new friend(s).  I enjoy much of my time with my dog and birds. They are so special to me.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 17, 2016)

Fantastic. I'm up at 4a.m watching cricket from India!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2016)

Furryanimal said:


> Fantastic. I'm up at 4a.m watching cricket from India!


Hi FA!  It's just after midnight here in Ohio.  I'm watching Eric Clapton on Youtube, on a concert video.  I've never seen cricket and don't know what it is.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2016)

Today I am watching my first Amazon Prime series.  It's called Red Oaks.  Seems pretty good so far.  The first 2 seasons are included with Amazon Prime and I'm guessing we have to pay for it after that.  I don't know how much it will be, though.  After this season is over I may jump to another free series to save some $.  I am low on funds at the moment and so I can't have them digging into my debit account, there's only about 3.00 in it.  lol


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 18, 2016)

Dreary day here on the Big Island.  Overcast and high temp so far has been 73f. Not Harley weather.  And I just checked to see when the Buckeyes play tomorrow.  7 am my time (noon in Ohio).  Hard to get all pumped up that early in the day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Dreary day here on the Big Island.  Overcast and high temp so far has been 73f. Not Harley weather.  And I just checked to see when the Buckeyes play tomorrow.  7 am my time (noon in Ohio).  Hard to get all pumped up that early in the day.


You seem kind of down H and A.  I hope your spirits will pick up this weekend; maybe a Buckeyes win will do it?  7 am for a game?  Geez that is early!  What kind of weather is Harley weather?


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 18, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> You seem kind of down H and A.  I hope your spirits will pick up this weekend; maybe a Buckeyes win will do it?  7 am for a game?  Geez that is early!  What kind of weather is Harley weather?


lol - I suppose "real men" ride in any weather, but I like it to be about 80 with the sun shining.  
And yes, I am a little down.  A friend was going to come over to the Island to visit next week but a family illness kinda nixed her plans.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> lol - I suppose "real men" ride in any weather, but I like it to be about 80 with the sun shining.
> And yes, I am a little down.  A friend was going to come over to the Island to visit next week but a family illness kinda nixed her plans.


I hope you'll get your hot weather!  Sorry your friend couldn't make it to the Island, maybe another time?  It can get lonesome living alone, for me at least.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 19, 2016)

Oh, I'm mad with myself - while visiting my family, I took lots of photos, and now I can't find the pendrive. Probably left it somewhere at my son's in Krakow.                                        Sclerosis doesn't hurt!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Oh, I'm mad with myself - while visiting my family, I took lots of photos, and now I can't find the pendrive. Probably left it somewhere at my son's in Krakow.                                        Sclerosis doesn't hurt!


Oh, how disappointing that must be!  Does your son live far from you?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 19, 2016)

Okay for the women on the forum. Menopause? Hot flashes for years then a surprise period. I am 54 and no longer want to reproduce. Acne and epic mood swing...when does this stop for good? I feel like heck today, cramps and arthritis.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay for the women on the forum. Menopause? Hot flashes for years then a surprise period. I am 54 and no longer want to reproduce. Acne and epic mood swing...when does this stop for good? I feel like heck today, cramps and arthritis.


I had a last period after I went through menopause and so did my sister.  None since then, though.  But you should see your doctor anyways to be sure you are okay.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 20, 2016)

Everyone is different and the on again/off again thing can go on for a few years. But having cramps and arthritis at the same ice is as unfair as having wrinkles and zits at the same time! :notfair:


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Oh, how disappointing that must be!  Does your son live far from you?



Krakow is about 60 miles from my town - about two hours by coach (I gave up driving a few years ago), so I''d better wait for him to come.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Krakow is about 60 miles from my town - about two hours by coach (I gave up driving a few years ago), so I''d better wait for him to come.


That is pretty far away.  Hopefully he will come to see you soon?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2016)

Thinking of Thanksgiving.  My sis n law is always such a b... on the holidays.  I hardly want to see her or put up with her this holiday.   Think I'm going to stay home.  Maybe I'll get a frozen turkey dinner from the store....I'm tired of putting up with crap..kwim?


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm with you Ruthanne - I'm staying home, since my closest family is in Denver.  Does Digiorno make a Turkey and Dressing Pizza??? And I think maybe we must share a certain sister-in-law.......


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I'm with you Ruthanne - I'm staying home, since my closest family is in Denver.  Does Digiorno make a Turkey and Dressing Pizza??? And I think maybe we must share a certain sister-in-law.......


Hahaha, I was thinking of pizza, too, but wondered what pizza places will be open on Thanksgiving.  I don't really like the frozen ones.  So, I might get one Wednesday night and save it for Thursday.  I already have a nice bottle of Cab.  to forget about my s.i.l.  Sorry yours is similar.  I'm going to watch youtube concerts on my Smarttv.  Much better than looking at the dirty looks I get from the s.i.l.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 23, 2016)

If it's Wednesday then it is Thanksgiving Eve!   Yippee!


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 23, 2016)

On Thursday evening I'll drink a toast of good wine to both of you, Ruthanne and Hoot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> If it's Wednesday then it is Thanksgiving Eve!   Yippee!


I'm going to order a pizza for tomorrow.



Vedaarya said:


> On Thursday evening I'll drink a toast of good wine to both of you, Ruthanne and Hoot.


Thank you.  I have some wine for tomorrow, too, and will have a toast to you and Hoot, too!


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 25, 2016)

Trying to decorate the tree by myself for the first time.  It's a lot harder than I thought it would be because I keep running into ghosts of Christmas Past.  But I'll get thru it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 25, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Trying to decorate the tree by myself for the first time.  It's a lot harder than I thought it would be because I keep running into ghosts of Christmas Past.  But I'll get thru it.


Yeah, I know how that is, around this time of year some memories and people from the past come to mind.  I'm going to try and think of it positively even though when it happened of course it was not a positive thing.  Best wishes to you for decorating that tree!!  :love_heart:


----------



## Carla (Nov 25, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Trying to decorate the tree by myself for the first time.  It's a lot harder than I thought it would be because I keep running into ghosts of Christmas Past.  But I'll get thru it.



Hoot, the only way I could deal was to go out and buy new. Bought a small little tree and all new decorations, otherwise I could not have done it. It was three days after Christmas when he left me, going on eight years now. It's not easy and the first year is very difficult. Christmas objects hold memories, there is no doubt about it. I now can incorporate Christmas past but it took several years. In time, the sorrow is replaced with our cherished memories. Peace to you.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Trying to decorate the tree by myself for the first time.  It's a lot harder than I thought it would be because I keep running into ghosts of Christmas Past.  But I'll get thru it.


Hugs.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hugs.



From me too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2016)

Carla said:


> Hoot, the only way I could deal was to go out and buy new. Bought a small little tree and all new decorations, otherwise I could not have done it. It was three days after Christmas when he left me, going on eight years now. It's not easy and the first year is very difficult. Christmas objects hold memories, there is no doubt about it. I now can incorporate Christmas past but it took several years. In time, the sorrow is replaced with our cherished memories. Peace to you.


I did the same thing Carla, bought a small tree that has lights on it already and it turns around, put some decorations on it.  Christmas is hard for many people.  My younger sister passed 2 days before Christmas but like you I'm trying to replace that with the memories.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2016)

Here's a hug for Hoot, Carla, Shali, Vedaarya and everyone who may need it:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We'll get through the holidays together.:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2016)

Boy did I ever have a rough time with my computer last night.  My browser got a virus and my virus program removed it but it still ruined my Chrome browser.  So after trying to use Chrome again many times I had to give up and uninstall it.  Then I could not reinstall it because I have Vista and Chrome no longer supports it and Chrome doesn't have any older versions available or that I can find.  So then I tried to use my Firefox browser and something was wrong with it.  I think it was damaged, too, by the virus.  Then I tried using Internet Explorer and it was okay but couldn't use Facebook or my baking site with it.  It also wouldn't do all the things that Chrome would.  So then I downloaded Safari and it seemed okay for awhile then problems came up and I abandoned using it.

Finally I looked at a browser I had installed some time ago-Opera.  Then when I used it a box came up to get a newer version.  I did that and had all kinds of problems with it.  So I noticed that the original Opera was still on my computer and found that I could use it on Facebook and still see the pictures and I could also go to my banking site.  The only problem I am having with it now is using the image hosting site.  For some reason it won't let me upload at Imgur.  So I got an account at Photobucket.com and it has changed a lot.  Don't know if I can post images from there any more.  I guess I have to give it a try but it doesn't look like it has the right coding for posting at a web site.

Anyhow, after being up until 7 am doing all this stuff I have Opera as a browser and it works well, I can bookmarks sites, I can see everything on FB, can used the banking site and other sites I use so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2016)

I have been texting with a man from Plenty of Fish and right now he is pouting because I am not ready to meet him.  He seems to think he can tell me xy and z and I will automatically trust him, fall in love and  be his soulmate.  Well that's not the way it works.  I need someone to start out as friends first and see how we get along and then if that's good take it to the next level.  Anyone know what I mean?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 27, 2016)

"Mitzvah" can be debated into eternity. I interpret it as a daily random act of kindness. A customer today was buying two adorable toy dog sweaters. The third she put back...I threw it in, you have to dress your baby well ya know? A friend who lost his beagle recently found a new pup. I left a bag on his door with a " Happy Adoption Day" dog cookie. Something to make Daddy and his girl smile together


----------



## Carla (Nov 27, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I have been texting with a man from Plenty of Fish and right now he is pouting because I am not ready to meet him.  He seems to think he can tell me xy and z and I will automatically trust him, fall in love and  be his soulmate.  Well that's not the way it works.  I need someone to start out as friends first and see how we get along and then if that's good take it to the next level.  Anyone know what I mean?



Of course I do Ruthanne. Use caution. I guess people search for different things, but what you're saying seems to be how a lot of women (seniors) feel the most comfortable.  It's different when we're older, I think we care more about really getting to know someone, "unmasked". You're not wrong to feel this way. I am not interested in dating but if I were, that would be the only way I could approach it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2016)

Carla said:


> Of course I do Ruthanne. Use caution. I guess people search for different things, but what you're saying seems to be how a lot of women (seniors) feel the most comfortable.  It's different when we're older, I think we care more about really getting to know someone, "unmasked". You're not wrong to feel this way. I am not interested in dating but if I were, that would be the only way I could approach it.


I'm glad someone understands how I feel.  Thank you.  It really is hard trying to make a relationship now a days for me, especially with meeting them online.  This man said he is looking for honesty, love and respect and I said sure that is what we all want, isn't it?  But then we shared some moments through text about personal feelings of being alone and wanting to have a relationship with a person and then he jumped the gun and started saying that he thinks I'm his soulmate and calling me his baby and things like that and I'm sorry but I am just not comfortable.  We still are texting a little and he wants to call me.  I'm going to have to tell him how it is with me and the things I am looking for.  Like starting out as friends like many want now a days.  It's important for me to really get to know a person although I'm not saying it has to take years but maybe  several months.  I'm not jumping into things with blinders anymore like I used to when I was young.  I got hurt really bad that way.  Now I am wiser and I can choose to have the kind of friendship/relationship that I feel will benefit me.  I don't mean I am looking for lots of money either.  The man I am talking to is in the same boat as me, on disability, and that's fine with me.  I just want and need a meeting of the minds.


----------



## Carla (Nov 27, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm glad someone understands how I feel.  Thank you.  It really is hard trying to make a relationship now a days for me, especially with meeting them online.  This man said he is looking for honesty, love and respect and I said sure that is what we all want, isn't it?  But then we shared some moments through text about personal feelings of being alone and wanting to have a relationship with a person and then he jumped the gun and started saying that he thinks I'm his soulmate and calling me his baby and things like that and I'm sorry but I am just not comfortable.  We still are texting a little and he wants to call me.  I'm going to have to tell him how it is with me and the things I am looking for.  Like starting out as friends like many want now a days.  It's important for me to really get to know a person although I'm not saying it has to take years but maybe  several months.  I'm not jumping into things with blinders anymore like I used to when I was young.  I got hurt really bad that way.  Now I am wiser and I can choose to have the kind of friendship/relationship that I feel will benefit me.  I don't mean I am looking for lots of money either.  The man I am talking to is in the same boat as me, on disability, and that's fine with me.  I just want and need a meeting of the minds.



When he started speaking soulmate.....sounds like he is saying what he thinks a woman wants to hear.  He may be seeking vulnerable woman, you're not that foolish. There is no time limit on getting to know someone, but if someone tries to feed you a line to hurry things along, I'd be careful. That doesn't sound sincere to me. Did you tell him what you wrote here? I would. It's more complicated as we get older--we sure know what we don't want at this point in life, right?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 27, 2016)

Ruthanne, I just read this and yes it's hard. Ten years and some ago...I had all my teeth and joints didn't hurt so bad. Bastards wanted someone who looked twenty at forty plus. I would just put it out there. This is me...If they don't like it you can do far better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2016)

Carla said:


> When he started speaking soulmate.....sounds like he is saying what he thinks a woman wants to hear.  He may be seeking vulnerable woman, you're not that foolish. There is no time limit on getting to know someone, but if someone tries to feed you a line to hurry things along, I'd be careful. That doesn't sound sincere to me. Did you tell him what you wrote here? I would. It's more complicated as we get older--we sure know what we don't want at this point in life, right?


I haven't had a chance to tell him yet.  But I am going to tell him.  I know what I want and that did sound like a line to me, too.  Even older men are looking to get in the sack fast.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Ruthanne, I just read this and yes it's hard. Ten years and some ago...I had all my teeth and joints didn't hurt so bad. Bastards wanted someone who looked twenty at forty plus. I would just put it out there. This is me...If they don't like it you can do far better.


So true fur...I am going to speak my mind, and he can like it or not.  I'm getting to old not to be understood.  Thanks.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 27, 2016)

Good evening all.  Tree is done, and I have 2 very large boxes of extra ornaments I'm taking Hilo Salvation Army tomorrow.  One small step!  

Ruthanne - Please be careful.   Trying to rush you into meeting before you are ready is a red flag.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 27, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Good evening all.  Tree is done, and I have 2 very large boxes of extra ornaments I'm taking Hilo Salvation Army tomorrow.  One small step!
> 
> Ruthanne - Please be careful.   Trying to rush you into meeting before you are ready is a red flag.


Hi there!  I bet you're glad you got the tree done!  I have a small tree that needs more ornaments..That's real good of you to take the ornaments to the SA.  Thank you, I will be careful and I have to say I have to go with my gut feeling about him and I feel scared.  Going to tell him to back off.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2016)

So I told this guy that I wanted to start as friends and he said no problem he just wanted to spend quality time together.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> "Mitzvah" can be debated into eternity. I interpret it as a daily random act of kindness. A customer today was buying two adorable toy dog sweaters. The third she put back...I threw it in, you have to dress your baby well ya know? A friend who lost his beagle recently found a new pup. I left a bag on his door with a " Happy Adoption Day" dog cookie. Something to make Daddy and his girl smile together


Sorry, I didn't see this post till now Leslie.  That was really sweet of you!  Those daily random acts of kindness mean a lot in this world.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> So I told this guy that I wanted to start as friends and he said no problem he just wanted to spend quality time together.


I think you are wise, Ruthanne. My warning bells are going off a bit? He seems kinda needy/pushy.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2016)

I feel very full. Made mince tarts today. I make them in muffin tins--big muffin tins. Sadly, I ate four of them. Mmmmm. Then, five shortbread cookies, a lemon bar, and a chocolate cherry cream cheese brownie. Two glasses of spiked eggnog. Merry Xmas baking everyone!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I think you are wise, Ruthanne. My warning bells are going off a bit? He seems kinda needy/pushy.


I agree, he was too pushy and seemed like he could be possessive.  I don't need that.  I have let go of him.  Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 1, 2016)

I started an interior painting project a couple of days ago.  I plan on selling this house in 2017 and wanted to go with a neutral color for the "public" areas.  Gobi Tan.  Blah. But the experts all say that bold/bright colors are a turn off to potential buyers.

Have you ever not bought a house you otherwise liked because of the color of the walls?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I feel very full. Made mince tarts today. I make them in muffin tins--big muffin tins. Sadly, I ate four of them. Mmmmm. Then, five shortbread cookies, a lemon bar, and a chocolate cherry cream cheese brownie. Two glasses of spiked eggnog. Merry Xmas baking everyone!


That all sounds so good! I've been thinking of doing some baking..I'm just in the thinking part, though.



Hoot N Annie said:


> I started an interior painting project a couple of days ago.  I plan on selling this house in 2017 and wanted to go with a neutral color for the "public" areas.  Gobi Tan.  Blah. But the experts all say that bold/bright colors are a turn off to potential buyers.
> 
> Have you ever not bought a house you otherwise liked because of the color of the walls?


I've never bought a house.  I have rented plenty, though.  Never saw any walls that weren't boring white.  I would like other colors but I would like to choose the color; that's probably how others feel.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 1, 2016)

Better today.  Haven't had a cold in years.  Felt a raspy throat on Monday.  Tuesday came down with a baaaadddd cold.  Yesterday, pretty much stayed in bed all day and slept all night.  Much better today!!  Now, just sneezing/coughing.  Us old geezers heal quickly!!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 1, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Better today.  Haven't had a cold in years.  Felt a raspy throat on Monday.  Tuesday came down with a baaaadddd cold.  Yesterday, pretty much stayed in bed all day and slept all night.  Much better today!!  Now, just sneezing/coughing.  Us old geezers heal quickly!!!!


Sounds like you really had a bug there!  Glad you are starting to feel better.  I don't get colds much either.


----------



## maplebeez (Dec 1, 2016)

One Michigan grandson supports MS & the other is a UM fan. When we were shopping in Traverse City they took me to a gift shop displaying a fan flag, they wanted, with Michigan State's logo & school colors on one side & University of Michigan's logo & colors on the other side & these words across both logos: "A House Divided."


----------



## Carla (Dec 1, 2016)

Did a little shopping today at the mall. Went to the Bath & Body shop picked up stuff for the girls. Did some shopping at a shopping center, bought some ear phones for the little one that will plug into her iPod. Getting there, almost done. Stores aren't at all crowded during the day.


----------



## maplebeez (Dec 1, 2016)

*Problems Reconnecting My VCR/DVD Player to HD Cable Box*

I am at my wit's end today!  Cable company sent a technician for a required upgrade, replacing my tv convertor box with an  HDTV one. The minute he left, the tv started turning itself off, I discovered our on-screen caller ID was gone & the kid had disconnected my VCR, making it impossible to use. When I called customer service they told me, their employees aren't permitted to reconnect anything that doesn't belong to the "company." I've been sitting here, coaxial cable in one hand & flashlight in the other but still can't figure out where this cable should go. If there are any tech savvy folks out there willing to help, I'd appreciate hearing from you!

I have a Sanyo VCR/DVD player model DVW -6100 about 13 years old.


----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2016)

Went to the Dollar Tree today to get some Christmas doo-dads to deck ourselves with at the Christmas Parades (yes, we are going to TWO) on Saturday.  The kids love all the holiday accoutrements ..... reindeer antlers, light-up necklaces, Santa hats, etc.  And...well....I do, too.   It's that 12-year-old inner child getting ready to embarrass the 69-year-old outer hag.   I figure I can get by with it as long as I have a 3-year-old with me....maybe two.


----------



## Carla (Dec 1, 2016)

jujube said:


> Went to the Dollar Tree today to get some Christmas doo-dads to deck ourselves with at the Christmas Parades (yes, we are going to TWO) on Saturday.  The kids love all the holiday accoutrements ..... reindeer antlers, light-up necklaces, Santa hats, etc.  And...well....I do, too.   It's that 12-year-old inner child getting ready to embarrass the 69-year-old outer hag.   I figure I can get by with it as long as I have a 3-year-old with me....maybe two.



Rest up! Sounds like a fun day. I say wear the antlers..


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Well, the day started OK. The guys working on the house are making good progress on the ramp outside.  And they came in to start the tear down of the master bath, to replace the floor.  Before I continue, I will add that I live in a manufactured home. Not top of the line construction going in.  And it is 25 years old.  Back to the story.  They went to pull up the vanity, so they could also replace flooring underneath it.  GLITCH ALERT--the cheaply made cabinet basically came apart.  So, add to the list, buying a new vanity.  **sigh**.*


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 1, 2016)

Have you ever not bought a house you otherwise liked because of the color of the walls?

That would drive me crazy. I hate basic white, brown, and beige in decorating. Purple and red make me happy. A yellow kitchen is awesome. Bright colored front doors...pops of color all over the place. Beige makes me depressed. 

I came back from the mall, library and getting my nails redone. Oh and donated books and...okay I confess I brought maybe thirty more home, tired but happy


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2016)

I love colour. Dining room/living room are raspberry red. No land of the bland for me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh something else I did in the midst of holiday shopping. The mall dollar store. Callie came from a small high kill shelter. In fact his name was on the list when I put in the application. Scary looking as %$#& but this lady wants to adopt him. I give them a gift bag every year. Toys for dogs and cats. A few soft blankies or treats. Even if that pup or cat has another week of life, you made it more fun or comfortable.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 2, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> So true fur...I am going to speak my mind, and he can like it or not.  I'm getting to old not to be understood.  Thanks.



I think you're being very smart, Ruthanne.  Being too trusting can get you hurt, emotionally, financially and maybe even physically.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 2, 2016)

Rahhh, I don't want to go nutty and wear a germ free mask. But I was in the mall yesterday and today it feels like a chest cold coming on. Pop some antibiotic and off I go, I've got work tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2016)

maplebeez said:


> One Michigan grandson supports MS & the other is a UM fan. When we were shopping in Traverse City they took me to a gift shop displaying a fan flag, they wanted, with Michigan State's logo & school colors on one side & University of Michigan's logo & colors on the other side & these words across both logos: "A House Divided."


That's pretty funny maplebeez!  I've seen the same thing with other states, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2016)

Carla said:


> Did a little shopping today at the mall. Went to the Bath & Body shop picked up stuff for the girls. Did some shopping at a shopping center, bought some ear phones for the little one that will plug into her iPod. Getting there, almost done. Stores aren't at all crowded during the day.


I love the things the have at the Bath and Body Shop.  Always smells so good.  Those earphones can be quite expensive now a days, can't they.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, the day started OK. The guys working on the house are making good progress on the ramp outside.  And they came in to start the tear down of the master bath, to replace the floor.  Before I continue, I will add that I live in a manufactured home. Not top of the line construction going in.  And it is 25 years old.  Back to the story.  They went to pull up the vanity, so they could also replace flooring underneath it.  GLITCH ALERT--the cheaply made cabinet basically came apart.  So, add to the list, buying a new vanity.  **sigh**.*


Glad progress is being made Marie.  There's always something that happens bad, though, there isn't there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I think you're being very smart, Ruthanne.  Being too trusting can get you hurt, emotionally, financially and maybe even physically.


I am cautious about meeting new men.  I learned the hard way.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Rahhh, I don't want to go nutty and wear a germ free mask. But I was in the mall yesterday and today it feels like a chest cold coming on. Pop some antibiotic and off I go, I've got work tonight.


They wear those masks in other countries where the populations are really high; maybe one day we all will be wearing them here, too.  I hope work goes well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 3, 2016)

Been sleeping a lot and am going to go to sleep in not too long.  Seems the best way to spend this season.  Put up some pretty lights that make all kinds of patterns.  

Got a new smart phone and spent a lot in getting a "deal".  I guess that's how it goes sometimes. lol..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2016)

I finished my gift wrapping today except for a couple of last minute items. I save some boxes from year to year and still seem to have every size but what I need. I noticed Sears was actually selling boxes at the check out. You use to get one if you bought a shirt or a similar item. We are traveling with some of the gifts so I didn't bother with bows. I'm sure the grand kids aren't going to notice. I also made a pot roast in the crock pot which should be good for two nights with sides of mashed potatoes and  vegetables and plenty of gravy. I'd say I had a fruitful day.


----------



## jujube (Dec 3, 2016)

10 uninterrupted hours today with an active, delightful and too-smart-for-her-own-good 3-year-old.  Today's activities included:

Breakfast at McDonald's

A morning Christmas parade

Lunch at McDonald's (hey, she gets to pick the meals and dammit, she likes McDonald's)

Two hours of Christmas crafts during which I only burned myself twice with a hot glue gun and only glued two fingers together with Super Glue.  We did manage to produce three Christmas items of exceeding tackiness which I foisted off on her mother.  

A rather twisted version of Sleeping  Beauty which consisted of me laying on my back in the middle of the living room for several minutes, completely covered with a heavy wool carpet until she talked her grandfather into getting out of the recliner and crawling under the carpet to kiss me.  I don't remember anything about Sleeping Beauty being dead under a carpet, but when I expressed my doubts, I was summarily informed that I.was.wrong (as usual).  Hey, any day I don't have to pretend to be Elsa from_ Frozen _is a good day. 

An afternoon Christmas parade (yep, TWO Christmas parades today).  I am pretty certain that I've seen every police and fire vehicle in Central Florida and 90% of the Boy Scouts, Girl Scouts, baton twirlers and karate schools.  The morning parade was heavy on political figures,  beauty queens and dance schools.  The afternoon parade specialized in Monster Trucks and Jesus.   Oh, and one of the police departments now has a Lamborghini police car.  Things are looking up, definitely.  I'm delighted that the local miscreants are being chased in the manner in which they feel they are entitled. 

I am exhausted, my fingers hurt and I had a WONDERFUL day.  I'll rest when I'm dead.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2016)

jujube said:


> 10 uninterrupted hours today with an active, delightful and too-smart-for-her-own-good 3-year-old.  Today's activities included:
> 
> Breakfast at McDonald's
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Pookie (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm better now, but I almost got whacked by a semi-truck who pulled out in front of me. He had the red light, and I was only going about 25 mph. I was coming home with my new laptop, lol.

The poor driver was drinking, so we're praying for him. Hubby put new brakes on my Subaru ... last week.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I love colour. Dining room/living room are raspberry red. No land of the bland for me.


I love color, too.  Would love to paint the walls but have birds.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I love color, too.  Would love to paint the walls but have birds.


Perhaps wallpaper?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I finished my gift wrapping today except for a couple of last minute items. I save some boxes from year to year and still seem to have every size but what I need. I noticed Sears was actually selling boxes at the check out. You use to get one if you bought a shirt or a similar item. We are traveling with some of the gifts so I didn't bother with bows. I'm sure the grand kids aren't going to notice. I also made a pot roast in the crock pot which should be good for two nights with sides of mashed potatoes and  vegetables and plenty of gravy. I'd say I had a fruitful day.


That's nice you got your wrapping done.  Everything costs money now a days regarding the boxes at the check out.  I bet the pot roast will be good as it was cooked in the slow cooker.  Glad you had a productive day Ruth!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

Pookie said:


> I'm better now, but I almost got whacked by a semi-truck who pulled out in front of me. He had the red light, and I was only going about 25 mph. I was coming home with my new laptop, lol.
> 
> The poor driver was drinking, so we're praying for him. Hubby put new brakes on my Subaru ... last week.


That's scary.  I worry about being hit by people driving under the influenced because I was almost hit head on by one years ago.  Glad you are okay.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps wallpaper?


Wallpaper would be nice but I'd have to hire someone to do it and I don't think the management here would allow it.  Plus I couldn't afford to pay them so...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2016)

I seem to have caught a bug, something that happens about once a decade or more. Annoying, but better now than at Xmas. Duncan has pneumonia, at least I don't have that! Resting today, going to the bank etc tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 4, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I seem to have caught a bug, something that happens about once a decade or more. Annoying, but better now than at Xmas. Duncan has pneumonia, at least I don't have that! Resting today, going to the bank etc tomorrow.


Ooh, sorry you're feeling ill Shali.  I hope you will be feeling better again soon.  I rarely get sick, too.  I hope Duncan gets better, too.  Rest well.


----------



## Carla (Dec 4, 2016)

Feel better soon Shalimar. Rest up. Not the flu I hope?

Had a laid back day, didn't get a lot accomplished but enough. Paid some bills, did a few loads of wash, wrapped some Christmas gifts--tomorrow will probably go out and do more shopping, can only do a little at a time but I am getting there!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2016)

Carla said:


> Feel better soon Shalimar. Rest up. Not the flu I hope?
> 
> Had a laid back day, didn't get a lot accomplished but enough. Paid some bills, did a few loads of wash, wrapped some Christmas gifts--tomorrow will probably go out and do more shopping, can only do a little at a time but I am getting there!


Your day sounded like mine and I, too, do a little at a time.  It's good to get the bills paid and shopping done and some wash done isn't it?  I am up at 4:30 am after finishing a load of wash.  I do it when I can...lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2016)

Don't feel like getting out of my jammies now for 2 days.  Good thing the dog has pee pads.  I always put those out for her because I sleep a lot at times and I don't want her to hurt her bladder.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks guys for the good wishes. I am feeling a bit better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks guys for the good wishes. I am feeling a bit better.


Glad to hear that.  Hope you'll continue to get better.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks guys for the good wishes. I am feeling a bit better.



Keep on the mend, Shali.  I think one of the worst things about those "bugs" is the way they leave you feeling so dragged out.  Takes several days sometimes to get any energy at all back.  I hope your friend Duncan gets better soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 7, 2016)

Found out last week I am being sued by a bank that owns a charge company for a charge I was unable to pay because the payments got so high.  They demanded the full amount of the bill and I did not have it then and do not have it now so they have taken me to court.  I called their attorney to try and made some arrangements to make a payment I can afford and they told me that amount was not acceptable but that I could send it.  I called back later and told them I would only send the amount I said if they stopped going through with the judgement and they told me they would not do that.  I also asked them to stop adding interest and they wouldn't agree to that either.  Well, I found out they cannot attach my bank account as I am on SSI.  I don't have any property accept a really old car not worth much.  

This charge company constantly sent me emails and mail with advertisements of specials to buy, constantly!  I couldn't resist and spend quite a bit.  Then they raised my credit limit a few times, too.  So, I have a bill with them that I cannot pay.  The only thing I am concerned about now is losing my old car.  I really need it for doctors visits and visits to the Vets, too, and shopping.  It gets really cold here and a person needs a car when doing things.

An attorney looked through public records and saw the lawsuit against me and offered to file bankruptcy for me, sent me a letter today.  I haven't called him.  I really don't have the money to that.  Also don't know if he is legit.  I know sometimes they are on a payment plan.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 7, 2016)

Ridiculously mild December day in Wales. Just back from Wednesday night rugby. My team lost!!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 7, 2016)

Rain squall passing thru my part of the Big Island.  I was hoping to do a little yard work.  Oh well.  Yesterday I did go to the Buddhist Temple to light some incense and think a kind thought for the older brother of one of my high school classmates.  He had just passed away.  I never met him since he was a lot older than us,  but, hey, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2016)

Furryanimal said:


> Ridiculously mild December day in Wales. Just back from Wednesday night rugby. My team lost!!


Maybe next time they'll win!



Hoot N Annie said:


> Rain squall passing thru my part of the Big Island.  I was hoping to do a little yard work.  Oh well.  Yesterday I did go to the Buddhist Temple to light some incense and think a kind thought for the older brother of one of my high school classmates.  He had just passed away.  I never met him since he was a lot older than us,  but, hey, may he rest in peace.


Yes, RIP.  That temple sounds like a nice place.


----------



## Betty (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow today has been so cold up here in Salt Lake City, Utah. But it sure is beautiful!! Wish I could still ski though. My knees and hips ache too much and I had a knee replacement last June. No more skiing for me. But I still go up to the mountains and watch the grand kiddos have fun. That makes me happy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 8, 2016)

Betty said:


> Wow today has been so cold up here in Salt Lake City, Utah. But it sure is beautiful!! Wish I could still ski though. My knees and hips ache too much and I had a knee replacement last June. No more skiing for me. But I still go up to the mountains and watch the grand kiddos have fun. That makes me happy!


Hi Betty, I think the cold spell is hitting a lot of us in the country.  It is in the 20s here in Ohio.  It is lovely to look at the snow, yes.  Do you have arthritis?  Watching the little ones can be a lot of fun, yes!


----------



## Betty (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi Ruthanne! Nice to meet you. Yes I have arthritis-- not too bad yet, but I do have it. Do you? Are you getting lots of snow in Ohio? We are getting hit big time tonight!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2016)

A little under the weather the last couple days. First cold I've had in a couple years. Been in a some crowds lately and probably picked it up there.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2016)

Betty said:


> Hi Ruthanne! Nice to meet you. Yes I have arthritis-- not too bad yet, but I do have it. Do you? Are you getting lots of snow in Ohio? We are getting hit big time tonight!


I have arthritis, too, yes, and really bad in my knee I think.  We haven't been getting lots of snow but I wish we would get some.  We had a tiny bit and it melted already.  I bet that snow is pretty where you live.    My computer is giving me some problems.  It's nice to meet you, too, Betty!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2016)

Pappy said:


> A little under the weather the last couple days. First cold I've had in a couple years. Been in a some crowds lately and probably picked it up there.


Sorry you're not feeling well Pappy.  Have you ever had whiskey in lemonade?  My mom used to make that for sickness.  I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2016)

Sorry you are sick pappy. Sending you virtual Xmas baking for when you feel better.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2016)

It snowed here! Only a dusting, but the first snowfall in two years. Birds were checking out the plants on my balcony for food. Cats would like to go outside to eat them. Nope.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 9, 2016)

Pappy, sorry you're under the weather and hope you're getting lots of rest. It bothers me when I see people sneezing and coughing out in the open without even trying to cover it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for your concern folks. A little better today. With my COPD, it takes a chest cold awhile to get rid of. Using all the little remedies I can think of. Honey and cinnamon, hot tea, my inhalers and nebulizer. I hate going out when I am sick. No need to spread this around anymore than I have to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Thanks for your concern folks. A little better today. With my COPD, it takes a chest cold awhile to get rid of. Using all the little remedies I can think of. Honey and cinnamon, hot tea, my inhalers and nebulizer. I hate going out when I am sick. No need to spread this around anymore than I have to.


Oh yes you have to be very careful with COPD; you could get pneumonia easily.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 9, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> It snowed here! Only a dusting, but the first snowfall in two years. Birds were checking out the plants on my balcony for food. Cats would like to go outside to eat them. Nope.


Hi Shali, we're getting snow right now!  Do you like it?  I think it's really pretty to watch from inside but don't like to drive in it.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 10, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Shali, we're getting snow right now!  Do you like it?  I think it's really pretty to watch from inside but don't like to drive in it.



I just heard that you are getting 30" of snow?  Really?  Please be careful if you have to go outside for anything.


----------



## chic (Dec 11, 2016)

I am freezing !!!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Shali, we're getting snow right now!  Do you like it?  I think it's really pretty to watch from inside but don't like to drive in it.


It is pretty, and a rarity here. Eventually, we had four inches, but it is melting now. More cold weather on the horizon. I don't even have winter boots. I was wearing thongs/flip flops until the cold hit! Went to hospital thrift shop---high end clothes, bought a brand new heavy jacket lined with fleece for fifteen bucks! Rocking the grey and white plaid logger/lumberjack look now!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I just heard that you are getting 30" of snow?  Really?  Please be careful if you have to go outside for anything.


I don't know about 30 inches of snow but its coming down.  I'm staying in.    Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2016)

chic said:


> I am freezing !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 33966


Beautiful!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> It is pretty, and a rarity here. Eventually, we had four inches, but it is melting now. More cold weather on the horizon. I don't even have winter boots. I was wearing thongs/flip flops until the cold hit! Went to hospital thrift shop---high end clothes, bought a brand new heavy jacket lined with fleece for fifteen bucks! Rocking the grey and white plaid logger/lumberjack look now!


That's a good price for a heavy jacket!  I bet it looks really nice.  Well, you got a taste of snow, wonder if you will get any more.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> That's a good price for a heavy jacket!  I bet it looks really nice.  Well, you got a taste of snow, wonder if you will get any more.


Thanks! They have lovely stuff. Earlier on in the year I picked up a pair of pristine black leather sketcher shoes for eighteen dollars. I saw them online for a hundred dollars. Sweet! Cold weather later in the week according to the weather gods, more snow is likely. Finished shopping for the fine Italian yesterday. He is so spoiled! Lol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks! They have lovely stuff. Earlier on in the year I picked up a pair of pristine black leather sketcher shoes for eighteen dollars. I saw them online for a hundred dollars. Sweet! Cold weather later in the week according to the weather gods, more snow is likely. Finished shopping for the fine Italian yesterday. He is so spoiled! Lol.


Sounds like you know how to find the bargains.  I like to find them, too.  Well, you have to spoil your man don't you?  I would too if I had one!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like you know how to find the bargains.  I like to find them, too.  Well, you have to spoil your man don't you?  I would too if I had one!


I think he stole my brain, or what tattered bits are left! Lol.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 11, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like you know how to find the bargains.  I like to find them, too.  Well, you have to spoil your man don't you?  I would too if I had one!



Gee, I've been married to two good women, and I was the "spoil-er", not the "spoil-ee"


----------



## FreedomBase (Dec 11, 2016)

The weather turned Polar Vortex ! ! My son Auggie lit the Wood Stove in the basement today changing the WHOLE ambiance around the house.  Makes me happy  !


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I think he stole my brain, or what tattered bits are left! Lol.


I hear ya.  My brain is in tatters too!  lol..but I do love to spoil a man..I think he should spoil me too.



Hoot N Annie said:


> Gee, I've been married to two good women, and I was the "spoil-er", not the "spoil-ee"


Oh, that's so nice..I would like to be spoiled as well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2016)

FreedomBase said:


> The weather turned Polar Vortex ! ! My son Auggie lit the Wood Stove in the basement today changing the WHOLE ambiance around the house.  Makes me happy  !


Must be mighty cold there.  It's in the 20s here.  I love a wood stove or fire place, the ambiance must be so cozy!  Glad it cheers you!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I hear ya.  My brain is in tatters too!  lol..but I do love to spoil a man..I think he should spoil me too.
> 
> Oh, that's so nice..I would like to be spoiled as well.


I agree, Ruthanne, and my Philly spoils me also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I agree, Ruthanne, and my Philly spoils me also.


That's so nice!  You both are spoiling each other and loving it!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

:love_heart:So glad you guys found each other:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> :love_heart:So glad you guys found each other:love_heart:


Thanks so much fur. I still can't believe it. I waited a whole lifetime for this without even knowing it. He is my beloved, and the sun rises in his eyes.:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> That's so nice!  You both are spoiling each other and loving it!


Thanks Ruthanne!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2016)

Shali, are you and Philly going to be able to get together soon?  I hope so -- you guys deserve it!


----------

